# SLGA007 "Lake Suwa" new purchase



## Galaxyexpress

hello everybody thought i would start a new thread to share the with you all,

I was holding out for a White Birch, my Grand Seiko AD kept delaying May became September to December and then they informed March 2022 and they had a waiting list so it wasn't guaranteed! they mentioned it was due to global supply issues and high demand causing the delays.

felt terrible, but then a couple of weeks later I got a call saying they just landed a single piece of the SLGA007 and it was mine if I wanted it. So I said I would take a look the next day and drove down in morning.

well it didnt take long, took a couple of minutes of gawking at it and purchased it on the spot.

I ve seen quite a number of blue wave dials and this one easily knocks it out of the park. the wave actually look like they're in motion or they're animated with how the light bounces of the dial. Was completely mesmerizing and thought it was one of the more stunning/gorgeous Grand Seiko productions to date .

As for the rest
I am a big fan of the White Birch redesign with the new thicker indices and chopped hour hand, it all makes the watch seem "Grander" than it used to be, moving the power bar to the back is also another big win especially with this dial. the the zaratsu is perfect and watch hugs the wrist. the bracelet I've heard is divisive as well but it was comfortable on my wrist and it didnt feel as flimsy/lythe as the previous models, I vastly prefer it to previous bracelets.

anyways here are the pics, I took them quickly and I'm no pro photographer, but I'll let you all be the judge. there is sparkle which i tried my best catch in the photos but as usual its seen better in person.









.


----------



## gychang03

wow! nice. i didn't know they shipped already. Wear it in good health! looks great on you


----------



## ts298

Amazing. This seems like it would be incredible on a strap also.


----------



## BHWookie11

Looks awesome! I would love to hear what kind of accuracy you get out of that new movement.


----------



## uberval

Congrats, you are probably one of the first to get that watch. Where do you live if I may and did you get it from an AD?


----------



## John Price

Congrats! I've got my name in with our dealer - hoping it happens this month but it kind of depends on how many they get right off the bat.


----------



## ViperDan

Yeah, we definitely need to know what part of the world you are in... the fact that a non-pre-order person without a deposit down on this piece is seemingly the first person to get one, is shall we say... NOT RIGHT.

Add that to the fact that it looks like an AD got stock before the boutiques, and it further raises my eyebrow.

Congrats in any case having better luck than any of us!


----------



## FullFlavorPike

whoa congratulations -- even on a cell phone camera that dial is stunning to behold. What a cool watch!


----------



## Astro68

Thanks for sharing. Can you share photos of the back/movement. Also, is the bracelet clasp any different than the typical GS clasp? Would love to see GS add some micro adjustments.


----------



## brendvn

Absolute stunner of a pickup, good for you! Wear in good health and pickup a loupe to admire that gorgeous dial!


----------



## uberval

Any chance you give us a video of the working caliber, both front side and back side please? You really are the first one to get that watch, it's crazy.


----------



## brash47

Ok it literally looks like a beautiful lake. That's a cool watch. Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Congratulations! I’m waiting myself for the notice one is in for me


----------



## pbr87

Those indexes and hands look like shiny little boats floating around two docks in a lake. Beautiful. Also LOVE the thinner movement with secret PR.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

oh dear, I'm actually kind of nervous now, didnt realize I was one of the first to get this, the limited number I got is was in the 1000s so I had assumed they are out there, and my AD has been dealing with Seiko/Grand seiko products since the 70's so they're ancient and probably have a strong relationship with seiko japan. I'm actually afraid to post where I'm from since they'e the only Seiko AD in my country dont want them to get into trouble if they broke the street date. 

I'll say i'm from the middleast and there is not alot of attention on Grand Seiko here with an exception to the recent jumping on the white birch bandwagon which has slowly turned the tides around for the brand. my country has only one AD that has been dealing in Seiko products since the 70's. I was waiting for the white birch for ages and they probably felt sorry for me and offered me a first shot on this, i'm a regular purchasing mostly seiko and occasionallt grand seiko.

I'll try to answer some of your questions

*BHWookie11*

accuracy is not really my forte since I usually keep my watches on weekly rotations. but from my understanding the movement isnt new right it is basically the tried and trusted spring drive with a reverse power bar? the whitebirch has the new movement not this watch if i'm not mistaken.

*Astro68*
I've taken some pics of the clasp,


----------



## Galaxyexpress

in general I think this wave/sea dial puts the rest of em to shame (I was keen on a breguet) ! texture is also quite mysterious with its sparkle. Hope the rest of you who are interested can land a watch, it does look and feel really special.


----------



## tfost

Amazing watch--congratulations! That blue dial beats the white birch IMO, though they are both beauties. But the waves, just so good....


----------



## John Price

Galaxyexpress said:


> oh dear, I'm actually kind of nervous now, didnt realize I was one of the first to get this, the limited number I got is 1806/2021 so I had assumed they are out there, and my AD has been dealing with Seiko/Grand seiko products since the 70's so they're ancient and probably have a strong relationship with seiko japan. I'm actually afraid to post where I'm from since they'e the only Seiko AD in my country dont want them to get into trouble if they broke the street date.
> 
> I'll say i'm from the middleast and there is not alot of attention on Grand Seiko here with an exception to the recent jumping on the white birch bandwagon which has slowly turned the tides around for the brand. my country has only one AD that has been dealing in Seiko products since the 70's. I was waiting for the white birch for ages and they probably felt sorry for me and offered me a first shot on this, i'm a regular purchasing mostly seiko and occasionallt grand seiko.
> 
> I'll try to answer some of your questions
> 
> *BHWookie11*
> 
> accuracy is not really my forte since I usually keep my watches on weekly rotations. but from my understanding the movement isnt new right it is basically the tried and trusted spring drive with a reverse power bar? the whitebirch has the new movement not this watch if i'm not mistaken.
> 
> *Astro68*
> I've taken some pics of the clasp,
> 
> View attachment 16271795
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271797
> 
> View attachment 16271798
> 
> View attachment 16271796


Thanks for the extra photos! Just to clarify, this model's Spring Drive movement is fairly new. It was released several months ago in a diver but it's not the same as in say, the Snowflake. This one is thinner (due to a restructure of the gear train I believe), has 5 days of power reserve (vs 3 in the previous one), has the power reserve on the back (as you noted),...


----------



## The Dark Knight

WOW, I really really like that dial. Looks so much better than GS's promotional materials. I can't wait to see more pics/videos of this watch. I like it so much more than the White Birch dial. 

This watch with the 9SA5 movement would be amazing.


----------



## 37

Killer dial! Congrats! 🍻 

Is it iridescent in person like the first photo?


----------



## O .

I'm not much of a fan of blue dials, but that one is gorgeous. I actually much prefer it to the white birch. Congratulations on receiving it!


----------



## Dr Obnxs

Gorgeous watch. Serindipitous luck. Run with it and feel no guilt.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

37 said:


> Killer dial! Congrats! 🍻
> 
> Is it iridescent in person like the first photo?


only when the sunlight hits it at angles it starts shimmering at certain waves, indoor not so much it looks flat and less conspicuous. thats why all said and done this isnt as in your face its more subtle but completely flips the scirpt once the light hits it.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

Galaxyexpress said:


> only when the sunlight hits it at angles it starts shimmering at certain waves, indoor not so much it looks flat and less conspicuous. thats why all said and done this isnt as in your face its more subtle but completely flips the scirpt once the light hits it.


I find a lot of dials only really pop in sunlight. I have some blue dials that look black indoors and are striking in sunlight. Especially true if they have surfaces that aren't smooth.


----------



## GSNewbie

First of all, I would like to join the ranks of the people who congratulate you.
I would be happy to see a few pictures from outside, in the fresh air, so to speak.
Also, a view from the back, without protective film would be nicer.
If you buy such a watch, then it is there to wear and there the foil disturbs.


----------



## tanalasta

Amazing watch. Some photos of the case back and in natural light / white balance would be nice. Darker than I thought it would be. 

Spring drive gives the nod to this over white birch. As to accuracy - It’s the most precise mechanical movement in mass production. I don’t bother checking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frabky

I just called the Seiko Boutique in Lille, France. I have been told that the watch is currently in transit and should land in the boutique either today or tomorrow. I'll share pictures with you all as soon as I get it!


----------



## Nokie

Beautiful looking watch. Excellent choice.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BHWookie11

Galaxyexpress said:


> *BHWookie11*
> 
> accuracy is not really my forte since I usually keep my watches on weekly rotations. but from my understanding the movement isnt new right it is basically the tried and trusted spring drive with a reverse power bar? the whitebirch has the new movement not this watch if i'm not mistaken.





John Price said:


> Thanks for the extra photos! Just to clarify, this model's Spring Drive movement is fairly new. It was released several months ago in a diver but it's not the same as in say, the Snowflake. This one is thinner (due to a restructure of the gear train I believe), has 5 days of power reserve (vs 3 in the previous one), has the power reserve on the back (as you noted),...


It’s not just a thinner movement with power reserve on the back, the accuracy has improved from +/-1 SPD to +/-0.5 SPD. This is achieved by moving the thermocompensating temperature sensor and the integrated circuit into a vacuum sealed package. The “one piece center bridge” also plays a contributing role to keep the whole movement more stable and consistent.

My Snowflake is guaranteed to +/-1 SPD, but on the wrist I’m observing +0.25, so I’m really curious to see how well this new spring drive movement performs in the real world.


----------



## John Price

BHWookie11 said:


> It’s not just a thinner movement with power reserve on the back, the accuracy has improved from +/-1 SPD to +/-0.5 SPD. This is achieved by moving the thermocompensating temperature sensor and the integrated circuit into a vacuum sealed package. The “one piece center bridge” also plays a contributing role to keep the whole movement more stable and consistent.
> 
> My Snowflake is guaranteed to +/-1 SPD, but on the wrist I’m observing +0.25, so I’m really curious to see how well this new spring drive movement performs in the real world.


Yep, and it has 2 mainspring barrels (differing sizes) for the 5 day reserve. Lot's of changes over the OG Spring Drive movement.


----------



## ViperDan

Suffice it to say, this new movement is the most advanced mechanical hybrid caliber yet, by a huge margin.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

thanks all for the kind words and well wishes, also kudos to John Price and Bhwookie who provided me with key insight on the new spring drive, I now appreciate the watch even more knowing its a revamped version of the spring drive, the new thickness of the watch feels great! 

here is a vid under direct sunlight , hope it does the watch justice. I wish I could take a snap of it under every light its just not possible. I hope stocks start trickling in in all your local Bortiques/Ads so that you can see it personally, although I believe these will be snapped up quickly. 



http://imgur.com/a/GWAFD3q


----------



## taiman_23

Galaxyexpress said:


> thanks all for the kind words and well wishes, also kudos to John Price and Bhwookie who provided me with key insight on the new spring drive, I now appreciate the watch even more knowing its a revamped version of the spring drive, the new thickness of the watch feels great!
> 
> here is a vid under direct sunlight , hope it does the watch justice. I wish I could take a snap of it under every light its just not possible. I hope stocks start trickling in in all your local Bortiques/Ads so that you can see it personally, although I believe these will be snapped up quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/GWAFD3q


Thanks for all the wonderful photos!


----------



## bibbibart

You lucky man! There is a wagon of us waiting for Lake Suwa to be finally released and delivered to us and you win the main prize 

You do not need to worry. There are a couple more 007s on Instagram, so you do not risk ruining your AD’s reputation in GS’s eyes. Anyway, you have revealed the limitation number so you revealed everything which would allow GS to link your watch to the particular AD anywhere in the World. 

Have a great time with your watch!


----------



## rem6775

Congrats! Looks great.


----------



## buggravy

bibbibart said:


> You do not need to worry. There are a couple more 007s on Instagram, so you do not risk ruining your AD’s reputation in GS’s eyes.


Was going to say, several popped up on social media today. Perhaps the starter pistol has been fired. I suppose a call into the AD for the status of mine is reasonable.


----------



## sticky

That’s one awesome looking watch. Given the choice between waiting for the promise of a WB at some future date and that I would have made the same choice you did.


----------



## Frabky

Received my SLGA007 today! I will share pictures with you soon.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

Im sure they all will be out this week at different Boutiques/Ads across the globe. enjoy guys! its hasnt left my wrist for days, I feel like a movie star. lol.

another note, the colour changes according to the light source, Sunlight gives it this deep blue, internal warm lights almost ink, fluorescent it becomes lighter blue, just magnificent all around.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

sticky said:


> That’s one awesome looking watch. Given the choice between waiting for the promise of a WB at some future date and that I would have made the same choice you did.


I was saving all year, got fed up and then I stumbled across this and I knew I had to have it..


----------



## Renkensue

Congrats on your new watch! I had a deposit down so patiently waiting for the call from my dealer. Hoping it won't be too long now that these are starting to show up


----------



## bibbibart

Frabky said:


> Received my SLGA007 today! I will share pictures with you soon.


Still waiting for your photos


----------



## loganhunter2009

Just got mine for the GS Boutique today. It is my first GS and I'm loving it.


----------



## loganhunter2009




----------



## taiman_23

loganhunter2009 said:


> View attachment 16278839


Looks awesome!


----------



## GSNewbie

@loganhunter2009 
Nice shot, but looks somehow boring😳🧐. I am little bit impatient to see my SLGA007 in real midweek.😎
Then I‘ll decide if it stays or not.


----------



## Loevhagen

GSNewbie said:


> @loganhunter2009
> Nice shot, but looks somehow boring😳🧐.


I understand what you mean. The dial, hands and logo make for a fantastic combination - but the watch case used is a tad bland for my taste. A 62GS case would have made the whole watch more coherent and balanced.


----------



## GSNewbie

Maybe. I like the White Birch more, don‘t know why🧐 -same case.
When I receive my watch I will present an unboxing here again and maybe the SLGA007 will convince me after all🤨.


----------



## bibbibart

GSNewbie said:


> @loganhunter2009
> Nice shot, but looks somehow boring. I am little bit impatient to see my SLGA007 in real midweek.
> Then I‘ll decide if it stays or not.


Yeah, sure, probably the most boring GS in the last couple of years


----------



## GSNewbie

Not everyone buys LE to make a profit on it afterwards. There are also people who buy watches because they like them 😉 .
As I said, I will report how I personally like it when it is with me.
If it calms you down, the WB I did not like at first at all, then it made Bam😂🥳


----------



## bibbibart

GSNewbie said:


> Not everyone buys LE to make a profit on it afterwards. There are also people who buy watches because they like them  .
> As I said, I will report how I personally like it when it is with me.
> If it calms you down, the WB I did not like at first at all, then it made Bam


Sure, just pulling your leg. I myself am waiting for the European batch of Suwas to trinkle down to my AD. And am on one hand cheerful about the watch, on the other hesitant about the untapered bracelet and chopped-off hour hand. 

One impression for me based on the photos of the marketed pieces - these photos do not reveal anything beyond the previous ones from months before. Which of course does not mean anything bad.


----------



## GSNewbie

I had already understood you😉. I had also provided my hint with appropriate smiley.
But it is basically so, and that was my message, that many LE are bought because of the limitation, regardless of whether visually a failure - which is the SLGA005 definitely not😬However
I find it very unfortunate that there is no really meaningful photos here despite demand🤨
I hope the watch then picks me up just as the WB has done😎
So be patient a little longer😉


----------



## Galaxyexpress

loganhunter2009 said:


> View attachment 16278839


congrats logan hunter Its an amazing watch and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Congratulations on the new addition! It looks fantastic. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## loganhunter2009

GSNewbie said:


> Maybe. I like the White Birch more, don‘t know why🧐 -same case.
> When I receive my watch I will present an unboxing here again and maybe the SLGA007 will convince me after all🤨.


I wouldn't say this is a boring watch. Besides the blue dial with waves, the thing that made me get the SLGA007 is the movement which is the spring drive 9RA2. It is a 5 day power reserve and the "power reserve indicator is now visible through the sapphire crystal case back." I also like the gold second hand and the GS emboss in gold.


----------



## Sweaus

Received mine today.


----------



## GSNewbie

Congrats👍👏


----------



## bibbibart

Sweaus said:


> Received mine today.


Doesn’t count without photos!


----------



## GSNewbie

loganhunter2009 said:


> I wouldn't say this is a boring watch. Besides the blue dial with waves, the thing that made me get the SLGA007 is the movement which is the spring drive 9RA2. It is a 5 day power reserve and the "power reserve indicator is now visible through the sapphire crystal case back." I also like the gold second hand and the GS emboss in gold.


I did not say that the SLGA007 is boring, I wrote: „Nice shot, but looks somehow boring😳🧐“ - see Post #47, there is a huge difference😉


----------



## Sweaus




----------



## Sweaus

bibbibart said:


> Doesn’t count without photos!


Now with pics


----------



## bibbibart

Sweaus said:


> Now with pics


Now huge congrats!


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Congrats! Looks amazing.


----------



## Sweaus

It needs to be seen to be believed. I have never seen anything look at realistic as this dial to the sun sparking on the water surface.


----------



## GSNewbie

Now we all need only pictures from you that show the „needs to be seen to believe documentation“ 😉😬
photos from the box and from the watch with protective film does not count😉
Pls. more Pics😬


----------



## uberval

From reddit


http://imgur.com/Ydo4n70


----------



## GSNewbie

Does somebody know if the seconds hand and the GS letters are made of gold, or only be in a gold colour?
Whats about the GS plate on the clasp?


----------



## remkow

Just got my call today…need to find time to get it!


----------



## GSNewbie

Congrats also to you👏. What about your SBGA407, did you get it?


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> Congrats also to you👏. What about your SBGA407, did you get it?


Yes- have had it for almost 2 months now. Love it! Is my daily wearer at work. With the weather warming up here the SLGA007 has come at the perfect time!


----------



## bibbibart

GSNewbie said:


> Does somebody know if the seconds hand and the GS letters are made of gold, or only be in a gold colour?
> Whats about the GS plate on the clasp?


According to Grand Seiko GS9 Club the letters and the seconds' hand are only gold-colored.

But the plaque is made of solid gold.









Grand Seiko SLGA007, Spring Drive 9RA2 | GS9 Club | Grand Seiko


Discover Grand Seiko SLGA007, featuring the new Lake Suwa dial and powered by the next-generation 9RA2 Spring Drive movement.




grandseikogs9club.com


----------



## Pongster

Nice dial sir. I still prefer the Iwate though.


----------



## chronomaestro

Congrats


----------



## taiman_23

uberval said:


> From reddit
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ydo4n70


Thanks for the short video. Now my favorite dial!


----------



## taiman_23

taiman_23 said:


> Thanks for the short video. Best GS dial to date!


----------



## loganhunter2009

By the way, did you know you get an extra year of warranty if you purchase the watch from a Grand Seiko Boutique? So I have 6 years on my SLGA007. I'm not sure if I need it but it is good to know.


----------



## GSNewbie

That I don‘t know. But the GS Boutique in Germany said, SLGA007 sold out😎
Additionally, it can be said that the 5-year warranty is actually sufficient and it is actually purely an image matter of the manufacturer and GS has consequently moved behind the manufacturers from Switzerland.


----------



## bibbibart

GSNewbie said:


> That I don‘t know. But the GS Boutique in Germany said, SLGA007 sold out
> Additionally, it can be said that the 5-year warranty is actually sufficient and it is actually purely an image matter of the manufacturer and GS has consequently moved behind the manufacturers from Switzerland.


BTW - is it available anywhere at ADs (not asking about greys)? Probably not. Just beeing curious, ordered mine in Sep.


----------



## GSNewbie

To be honest, I can't answer that. But there are probably lists that the respective concessionaire has and on which he makes the distribution.
If you want to believe the statements, the boutiques have received fewer watches than the dealers😉


----------



## Galaxyexpress

took some more pics , there is this mythical fable like quality to the dial , I actually saw a rainbow reflect off the indice over the dial making it seem ethereal, I was half expecting the "lady of the lake" to pop out with Excalibur.


----------



## GSNewbie

What happend to the last picture, no waves😳. Great Pic‘s 👍


----------



## uberval

Damn the dial... Its crazy how depending on the angle the dial changes. Just look at that last pic...
Can't wait to receive mine


----------



## GSNewbie

Yes, the last one I really like too, altough there are no waves😎
I thought in #67 that is yours🧐, isn‘t it?


----------



## uberval

GSNewbie said:


> Yes, the last one I really like too, altough there are no waves😎
> I thought in #67 that is yours🧐, isn‘t it?


No its from reddit. A couple of guys received it, one did the video I shared.
I'm basically looking at every pictures and videos I can so I'm sharing what I find aha


----------



## GSNewbie

Aha, o.k.
It could have been that the reddit video was from you😉
When do you think you will get your SLGA007, hopefully I‚ll get mine latest on Thursday😬


----------



## kritameth

That is niiiceee!


----------



## bibbibart

GSNewbie said:


> What happend to the last picture, no waves. Great Pic‘s


This is the Suwa in days when the south-eastern refreshing wind is extremely subtle and mysterious, just barely and gently touching the silhouette surface of the lake. Or sth similar.


----------



## uberval

GSNewbie said:


> Aha, o.k.
> It could have been that the reddit video was from you😉
> When do you think you will get your SLGA007, hopefully I‚ll get mine latest in Thursday😬


Hard to say because I secured one through a watch broker. So he is one that is in discussion with the AD. I hope to get it before Christmas.


----------



## GSNewbie

Fingers crossed for you😉


----------



## remkow

Ok- found some time today to head into the city (funny what knowing you have a watch waiting for you can do)- and picked up my SLGA007 from the boutique. Corey at the Melbourne boutique was super friendly and helpful, and I had a nice browse of the other GS offerings. But my god that dial- having the opportunity to compare my new watch with the rest of the GS range there really is very little competition, it is beyond stunning. Apparently mine was one of only 2 allocated to them- so feeling very lucky. Managed to handle the only SLGA008 in Australia while I was there- the dial on that is much better in person than in any photos I've seen- but that is a whole different price point.

Had my bracelet sized up, and they were nice enough to throw in a leather strap of my choice (I chose a mid blue), and I also received a GS Book 'Japanese Craftsmanship' as a gift. I've got a smaller wrist (6.5 inch), and the case sits very nicely on my wrist- noticeably thinner in feel that previous GS' I've tried on.

Here are the obligatory photos- first from right outside the boutique in natural (cloudy and raining) light, and the others also in natural light from a window. As others have noticed, at certain angles the waves can disappear, which makes for an interesting effect. A truly beguiling dial, almost crashed the car driving home as I wasn't watching the road... be warned.


----------



## the.vrbc

Sweaus said:


> View attachment 16280083
> View attachment 16280084


Congratulations on the new watch! I’d really hoped for a nicer unboxing experience.


----------



## loganhunter2009

remkow said:


> Ok- found some time today to head into the city (funny what knowing you have a watch waiting for you can do)- and picked up my SLGA007 from the boutique. Corey at the Melbourne boutique was super friendly and helpful, and I had a nice browse of the other GS offerings. But my god that dial- having the opportunity to compare my new watch with the rest of the GS range there really is very little competition, it is beyond stunning. Apparently mine was one of only 2 allocated to them- so feeling very lucky. Managed to handle the only SLGA008 in Australia while I was there- the dial on that is much better in person than in any photos I've seen- but that is a whole different price point.
> 
> Had my bracelet sized up, and they were nice enough to throw in a leather strap of my choice (I chose a mid blue), and I also received a GS Book 'Japanese Craftsmanship' as a gift. I've got a smaller wrist (6.5 inch), and the case sits very nicely on my wrist- noticeably thinner in feel that previous GS' I've tried on.
> 
> Here are the obligatory photos- first from right outside the boutique in natural (cloudy and raining) light, and the others also in natural light from a window. As others have noticed, at certain angles the waves can disappear, which makes for an interesting effect. A truly beguiling dial, almost crashed the car driving home as I wasn't watching the road... be warned.
> 
> View attachment 16282709
> View attachment 16282710
> View attachment 16282711
> View attachment 16282712
> View attachment 16282713


Cool, what number are you of the 2021?


----------



## MattFra22

remkow said:


> Ok- found some time today to head into the city (funny what knowing you have a watch waiting for you can do)- and picked up my SLGA007 from the boutique. Corey at the Melbourne boutique was super friendly and helpful, and I had a nice browse of the other GS offerings. But my god that dial- having the opportunity to compare my new watch with the rest of the GS range there really is very little competition, it is beyond stunning. Apparently mine was one of only 2 allocated to them- so feeling very lucky. Managed to handle the only SLGA008 in Australia while I was there- the dial on that is much better in person than in any photos I've seen- but that is a whole different price point.
> 
> Had my bracelet sized up, and they were nice enough to throw in a leather strap of my choice (I chose a mid blue), and I also received a GS Book 'Japanese Craftsmanship' as a gift. I've got a smaller wrist (6.5 inch), and the case sits very nicely on my wrist- noticeably thinner in feel that previous GS' I've tried on.
> 
> Here are the obligatory photos- first from right outside the boutique in natural (cloudy and raining) light, and the others also in natural light from a window. As others have noticed, at certain angles the waves can disappear, which makes for an interesting effect. A truly beguiling dial, almost crashed the car driving home as I wasn't watching the road... be warned.
> 
> View attachment 16282709
> View attachment 16282710
> View attachment 16282711
> View attachment 16282712
> View attachment 16282713


Beautiful photos - thanks so much for sharing! So happy to be lucky enough to get an allocation from my AD.


----------



## The Dark Knight

My goodness I can't get enough of that dial


----------



## the.vrbc

I was wondering if the ADs issued any discounts on the SLGA007

GS has offered pretty good margins to their patrons in the past. Has that changed?


----------



## uberval

the.vrbc said:


> I was wondering if the ADs issued any discounts on the SLGA007
> 
> GS has offered pretty good margins to their patrons in the past. Has that changed?


I got a 15% discount from my broker, he secured one from an AD in Belgium


----------



## the.vrbc

uberval said:


> I got a 15% discount from my broker, he secured one from an AD in Belgium


That's nice! My AD here was saying that the company policies on the 007 were very strict to be sold at MRP.
But he's a good friend so hopefully something works out as my watch has already reached the boutique.


----------



## GSNewbie

uberval said:


> I got a 15% discount from my broker, he secured one from an AD in Belgium


Thats really a big discount on a limited Version. I am a little bit jealous😉


----------



## uberval

GSNewbie said:


> Thats really a big discount on a limited Version. I am a little bit jealous😉


Yes honestly I was quite surprised when he offered the discount. However, there is 2 important parameters. 1/ he knew I had already secured one at the GS boutique, so he had to be more attractive and 2/ It was my first time working with him as a broker, and we had a few discussions beforehand about watches so he knows that I am quite passionate about watches and that there a lot of watches that i would love to add to my collection at some point. By offering an attractive price on the SLGA007, he probably knew that I would comeback for my next purchases. (and i will aha)


----------



## the.vrbc

GSNewbie said:


> Thats really a big discount on a limited Version. I am a little bit jealous😉


Well tbh I'd expect that from GS at least for the time being. At full retail for their new models, they're punching well above well established Rolex territory which would definitely make one think again.

Also I had heard of the ADs offering 10-15% discounts on the leaks thread as well.


----------



## GSNewbie

@uberval 
Sounds plausible. Only I wonder at what price the broker got the watch, he wants to earn something and pay taxes accordingly🧐


----------



## uberval

GSNewbie said:


> @uberval
> Sounds plausible. Only I wonder at what price the broker got the watch, he wants to earn something and pay taxes accordingly🧐


yes thats the big question... would love to know the answer.


----------



## GSNewbie

the.vrbc said:


> Well tbh I'd expect that from GS at least for the time being. At full retail for their new models, they're punching well above well established Rolex territory which would definitely make one think again.
> 
> Also I had heard of the ADs offering 10-15% discounts on the leaks thread as well.


I wouldn't see Rolex as a benchmark right now. The movements are too different.
But if you leave out the movements and compare only in terms of three-hand watches with date, the GS SLGA007 is actually far above what you would have to pay for a Rolex Datjust, if it were available for purchase.
It strikes me that apparently watches from Switzerland are generally harder to get. I see few to no reasons for this.
I am glad that you can buy GS watches, even limited ones.
A price discussion or comparison with other manufacturers is in my opinion objectively not to manage.
So everyone must decide for himself whether he wants to pay the called price, where his individual pain threshold lies.
By the way, I think the hype around Rolex watches is completely exaggerated and also the RRP that is called up for the watch for very ambitious😉
But what the heck.
Just yesterday a Rolex concessionaire told me that he was not allowed to sell the watches, Rolex prescribes that - this of course only applies to the models "available" on site. 

Any questions....


----------



## GSNewbie

uberval said:


> yes thats the big question... would love to know the answer.


Ask him😉


----------



## bibbibart

GSNewbie said:


> Just yesterday a Rolex concessionaire told me that he was not allowed to sell the watches, Rolex prescribes that - this of course only applies to the models "available" on site.
> 
> Any questions....


That’s interesting - in what sense Rolex doesn’t allow to sell watches?


----------



## GSNewbie

If you believe the dealer, according to Rolex, the watches on display may not be sold. That is why the display window says "For exhibition only".
Therefore it is not really new😉.
Will now not make a Rolex thread out here and it can be yes everyone on a list with more or less well formulated conditions to the Rolex acquisition on a list.


----------



## the.vrbc

GSNewbie said:


> If you believe the dealer, according to Rolex, the watches on display may not be sold. That is why the display window says "For exhibition only".
> Therefore it is not really new😉.
> Will now not make a Rolex thread out here and it can be yes everyone on a list with more or less well formulated conditions to the Rolex acquisition on a list.


I was under the impression that those display models didn't house the movement and we're dummies hence rendered useless apart from their intended purpose.


----------



## MattFra22

GSNewbie said:


> I wouldn't see Rolex as a benchmark right now. The movements are too different.
> But if you leave out the movements and compare only in terms of three-hand watches with date, the GS SLGA007 is actually far above what you would have to pay for a Rolex Datjust, if it were available for purchase.
> It strikes me that apparently watches from Switzerland are generally harder to get. I see few to no reasons for this.
> I am glad that you can buy GS watches, even limited ones.
> A price discussion or comparison with other manufacturers is in my opinion objectively not to manage.
> So everyone must decide for himself whether he wants to pay the called price, where his individual pain threshold lies.
> By the way, I think the hype around Rolex watches is completely exaggerated and also the RRP that is called up for the watch for very ambitious😉
> But what the heck.
> Just yesterday a Rolex concessionaire told me that he was not allowed to sell the watches, Rolex prescribes that - this of course only applies to the models "available" on site.
> 
> Any questions....


You're also disregarding hand finished dials and cases too vs. a mass produced machine made watch? GS case and dial finishing is unheard of at this price point and miles ahead of Rolex, even for 3 hand, date models. IMHO, GS is only now starting to have the price match the product - even disregarding movements. However, I do agree that a non-watch enthusiast, would be unlikely to consider a GS over a datejust.


----------



## GSNewbie

You misunderstood my statement, but readily admit that it can also be interpreted as you put it.
I meant to say that if you superficially see the watches only as three-hand watches, without the movements, then you get the impression that Rolex is much cheaper. 
Of course, it is true that GS puts a much higher effort into finishing movements and cases and other parts than Rolex does.
Even under the magnifying glass, GS proves that they work more precisely here.

Now everyone can decide which MSRP they think is justified and why. The discussion about this, and I wanted to emphasize this, is pointless.


----------



## MattFra22

GSNewbie said:


> You misunderstood my statement, but readily admit that it can also be interpreted as you put it.
> I meant to say that if you superficially see the watches only as three-hand watches, without the movements, then you get the impression that Rolex is much cheaper.
> Of course, it is true that GS puts a much higher effort into finishing movements and cases and other parts than Rolex does.
> Even under the magnifying glass, GS proves that they work more precisely here.
> 
> Now everyone can decide which MSRP they think is justified and why. The discussion about this, and I wanted to emphasize this, is pointless.


Understood. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GSNewbie

My pleasure.


----------



## RDaneel

Mine just arrived today! I haven't even wound it yet, but I'm just in awe of the dial. The slightest turn of the wrist radically changes how the light plays off the "water" surface in such a beautiful way. Here are three pics that show how only a small rotation of the writs affects the dial color and texture. Amazing...


----------



## GSNewbie

Congrats, lucky one👏👍. Still waiting for mine.🤨


----------



## uberval

RDaneel said:


> Mine just arrived today! I haven't even wound it yet, but I'm just in awe of the dial. The slightest turn of the wrist radically changes how the light plays off the "water" surface in such a beautiful way. Here are three pics that show how only a small rotation of the writs affects the dial color and texture. Amazing...
> 
> View attachment 16285812





RDaneel said:


> Mine just arrived today! I haven't even wound it yet, but I'm just in awe of the dial. The slightest turn of the wrist radically changes how the light plays off the "water" surface in such a beautiful way. Here are three pics that show how only a small rotation of the writs affects the dial color and texture. Amazing...
> 
> View attachment 16285812


pure beauty.

@GSNewbie do you know when its supposed to arrive for you


----------



## GSNewbie

Yes, it should arrive today🧐😉


----------



## MattFra22

GSNewbie said:


> Yes, it should arrive today🧐😉


Good luck!!!


----------



## GSNewbie

Thank you.
It's kind of like a detective story. Hope the watch still comes today. 
But an unboxing you could only expect tomorrow😉.


----------



## bibbibart

GSNewbie said:


> Thank you.
> It's kind of like a detective story. Hope the watch still comes today.
> But an unboxing you could only expect tomorrow.


Assuming you live in Europe (Germany) and the late hour when you’re still uncertain about the arrival - one question - do you live next to your AD???


----------



## GSNewbie

Nope😉


----------



## oliver37

Got the call from the Seiko Boutique yesterday - mine is ready. For some reason I am dragging my feet (possibly because I got the call from my Rolex dealer the same day...what are the odds?).

Anyone interested? 🙂


----------



## loganhunter2009

oliver37 said:


> Got the call from the Seiko Boutique yesterday - mine is ready. For some reason I am dragging my feet (possibly because I got the call from my Rolex dealer the same day...what are the odds?).
> 
> Anyone interested? 🙂


Which ROLEX? I was also looking for the Explorer 2.


----------



## oliver37

loganhunter2009 said:


> Which ROLEX? I was also looking for the Explorer 2.


I am now the fortunate owner of a GMT BLNR. I probably don't need more blue at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanyuan

I would love to take over your spot for the 007 at the boutique. Where is the boutique? And can I assume the price is MSRP?

Thanks, [email protected]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uberval

Well, it seems that my Belgian AD has his allocation cancelled so if any of you have any tips on how to find that watch in Europe. Feel free to DM me, I really don't want to miss it.


----------



## Mbappe

^^ If it sounded too good to be true...... 

You won't have much luck unfortunately. These things sold out ages ago.


----------



## uberval

Well it was true, first time something like that happen but whatever that's not the point. 
I believe that 2021 pieces is kinda huge for GS. Will try my best to find it anyway.


----------



## GSNewbie

oliver37 said:


> I am now the fortunate owner of a GMT BLNR. I probably don't need more blue at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Does that mean you want to sell the Rolex - which I would understand - or the GS?
You can always buy a Rolex, you just need patience. With a limited watch, it looks quite different😉


----------



## Sweaus

Im curious to see if any of this model will becomes available on the second hand market and at what price 🤔


----------



## GSNewbie

I think that in any case some models will appear on the secondary market.
Unfortunately, many have discovered the yield and speculation for themselves as hobby investors. Dealers, as well as boutiques are well advised to "pick" the buyers.
As a model, you could take Rolex. Who stands out here by fast resale, is just no longer supplied😉
I think that there are enough people who would really like to have the watch, but unfortunately have the afterglow, because others in turn smell here the fast money.
Personally, I am uninfluenced by such things and choose my watches after liking. If I do not like the watch, it is not bought, no matter what return attracts. 😉
Therefore, I'm also on no Rolex dealer list, or look for my watches at resellers in the gray market.
But that's something everyone has to decide for themselves.


----------



## GSNewbie

Update.
I will now probably receive my watch only tomorrow at noon, because the carrier is unreliable and the alleged delivery attempt yesterday did not work, because no one should have been at home - says the carrier🤬.


----------



## bibbibart

Sweaus said:


> Im curious to see if any of this model will becomes available on the second hand market and at what price


My guess is 150% of MSRP.


----------



## uberval

Well after 50+ call around Europe, I can tell you that the watch really created a high demand. Every AD and seiko boutiques are sold out and they are all familiar with the model as they get frequent call from people trying to find one. 
I finally managed to find one but damn that was a close call.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

uberval said:


> Well, it seems that my Belgian AD has his allocation cancelled so if any of you have any tips on how to find that watch in Europe. Feel free to DM me, I really don't want to miss it.





uberval said:


> Well after 50+ call around Europe, I can tell you that the watch really created a high demand. Every AD and seiko boutiques are sold out and they are all familiar with the model as they get frequent call from people trying to find one.
> I finally managed to find one but damn that was a close call.


Well done! Where did you find your backup? Poland? That was the last place I’d heard had one, but that was several weeks ago.


----------



## uberval

uberval said:


> Well after 50+ call around Europe, I can tell you that the watch really created a high demand. Every AD and seiko boutiques are sold out and they are all familiar with the model as they get frequent call from people trying to find one.
> I finally managed to find one but damn that was a close call.





Chrono Brewer said:


> Well done! Where did you find your backup? Poland? That was the last place I’d heard had one, but that was several weeks ago.


In a very small city in France. They had 2 allocation and 1 remaining...


----------



## GSNewbie

I am more cautious with my estimate of future performance, my crystal ball is probably not working right now🥳
Personally I see 10-max. 20% as more realistic.
There are many reasons for this.
One reason is that except here in the forum, less notice of the watch is taken out there.
The hype with a large number of people unknown passes by.
Another reason is that many people, even if wrongly, see the watch as a hybrid and is therefore not as desirable as a conventional automatic watch.
Furthermore, the relatively high limitation of 2021 pieces is not an indication that the watch will go through the roof.
So who is interested in creating a certain hype?
Of course, those who want to earn money with it😉

Yes, it is a nice watch. It's just that would it be in such demand if it wasn't limited edition?


----------



## oliver37

GSNewbie said:


> Does that mean you want to sell the Rolex - which I would understand - or the GS?
> You can always buy a Rolex, you just need patience. With a limited watch, it looks quite different


Heh, I think I will sell the GS. I sold my last GMT years ago and basically regretted it ever since, so I think it's a keeper this time. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## uberval

I agree. I see max +20% on msrp


----------



## GSNewbie

@oliver37 
O.k.but what convinces you that you do not feel the same way with the GS?
With a limited edition watch, the probability of being able to buy it again at some point is certainly lower, at least when it is new.


----------



## buggravy

Yeah, with this already being priced pretty aggressively from GS, especially for a Spring Drive, I'm not seeing a ton of headroom on the secondary market. A slight premium, sure, but even with all the hype this doesn't feel like the second coming of the Whirlpool to me.


----------



## oliver37

GSNewbie said:


> @oliver37
> O.k.but what convinces you that you do not feel the same way with the GS?
> With a limited edition watch, the probability of being able to buy it again at some point is certainly lower, at least when it is new.


I may feel the same way, you might be right. Perhaps that's part of the reason I haven't picked it up yet. Two expensive blue watches in 2 days feels like a bit much!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bibbibart

I’m not a market analyst, far from it. But:

- this is the first time a GS LE, which goes in thousands, is sold out within days (I heard from two ADs in the US they were even sold out within an hour)

- I haven’t seen so far so much interest in GSs (as a brand) as in the last 6-12 months - the interest in the brand has never been this strong

- for many this watch will be a substitution for Whirlpool as the grail watch

- this watch gets massive presence in social media

- even within this or neighboring watch forum SLGA007 is the main subject of GS threads recently

- surely this is not a Rolex but my observation is that many people, incl. those starting interest in watches, seek other solutions than the “R” brand; and for those LEs are of extra interest

- with secondary mark-ups of 100% on steel Rolexes a 50% price increase on a fantastic GS will be a bargain - the market is just like this nowadays (example - look what prices are achieved on secondary by microbrands like Kurono or Ming). 

All in all this is just a bunch of arguments, all of them can be easily debated.


----------



## bibbibart

Look at these photos by Little Treasury Jewelers. IMHO the best SLGA007 photos so far 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXPV5ZjL75h/


----------



## GSNewbie

I think we're going around in circles here with the arguments.
As a final example, against your thesis, so to speak, I would like to mention SLGA001.
As it is well known, it is equipped with the same caliber.
The watch has been sold in a much smaller edition, over 65%.
Currently, the watch is even offered below the MSRP, exception: Italy.

The other points you mentioned seem subjective to me, similar to the perception of the linked images.
Possibly the best online pictures, but the best pictures of the SLGA007?!
Anyway. I will buy the watch if it can convince me, technically as well as visually.
Unaffected by this, the watch can go through the roof, or fall into the black hole.
If you buy, you should buy for yourself and not for the return.
Unfortunately, this is foreign to many people.

As I already wrote, certain people are interested in keeping the hype they perceive high. Unfortunately, for reasons of profit and not because of the watch.
I am out with this discussion on the subject of returns here and will try to post nice pictures of my watch here when it arrives.
Whether it then stays with me is up to my personal expectations and of course I would not give it back with a premium😉


----------



## loganhunter2009

GSNewbie said:


> I think we're going around in circles here with the arguments.
> As a final example, against your thesis, so to speak, I would like to mention SLGA001.
> As it is well known, it is equipped with the same caliber.
> The watch has been sold in a much smaller edition, over 65%.
> Currently, the watch is even offered below the MSRP, exception: Italy.
> 
> The other points you mentioned seem subjective to me, similar to the perception of the linked images.
> Possibly the best online pictures, but the best pictures of the SLGA007?!
> Anyway. I will buy the watch if it can convince me, technically as well as visually.
> Unaffected by this, the watch can go through the roof, or fall into the black hole.
> If you buy, you should buy for yourself and not for the return.
> Unfortunately, this is foreign to many people.
> 
> As I already wrote, certain people are interested in keeping the hype they perceive high. Unfortunately, for reasons of profit and not because of the watch.
> I am out with this discussion on the subject of returns here and will try to post nice pictures of my watch here when it arrives.
> Whether it then stays with me is up to my personal expectations and of course I would not give it back with a premium😉


The SLGA007 is different from the SLGA001 is that the power reserve indicator on the SLGA007 is on the back of the watch. Also, 007 is not a diver watch so you won't get the lumibrite hands. The SLGA007 is my first Grand Seiko and Luxury watch I own and I like it. I also agree with GSNewbie that people shouldn't buy a watch for investment.


----------



## Frabky

Hi there,

First picture of my beloved new watch. After almost one week, I can say that I absolutely love it. The dial changes all the time: from plain dark blue to sparking waves in light blue.

The movement is incredible: +0 second after 6 days.

I will make a review after one month.


----------



## MattFra22

Frabky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First picture of my beloved new watch. After almost one week, I can say that I absolutely love it. The dial changes all the time: from plain dark blue to sparking waves in light blue.
> 
> The movement is incredible: +0 second after 6 days.
> 
> I will make a review after one month.
> 
> View attachment 16288048


Congratulations! Great picture. Looking forward to the review!


----------



## remkow

Interesting discussion. As someone who doesn't flip watches, I honestly could care less about secondary market prices- but understand this is a major concern for some. I'm yet to sell any of my watch collection acquired over the last 15 or so years; although that may change if I find myself unable to take the SLGA007 off.

This much I can say- after 15 years in this hobby, with plenty of experience with the other big players, this is by far the most beautiful and special feeling watch I have ever owned, or handled. Perhaps the perfect nicer daily-wear watch. Even if it wasn't limited, I've personally got no problem with the value proposition here- being well aware of what else is available at the price, I wouldn't choose differently. It was certainly a risk stumping up for a watch I'd never handled, but has been certainly worthwhile.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

congratulations guys on landing the watch, reading all these reports of it selling out is making me pinch myself even more that I managed to get it.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Frabky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First picture of my beloved new watch. After almost one week, I can say that I absolutely love it. The dial changes all the time: from plain dark blue to sparking waves in light blue.
> 
> The movement is incredible: +0 second after 6 days.
> 
> I will make a review after one month.
> 
> View attachment 16288048


Same here. I've been checking the accuracy with Atomic Clock and for the past 6 days I still have 0 second diff.


----------



## uberval

There is a couple of new videos/reviews on YouTube. I can tell that this one will be a consensual "buy"


----------



## bibbibart

Value of watches has 2 sides to it. Sell side (btw - no one mentioned about intentional flipping) but also the buy side. 

How much I wish the current prices of SBGY003 or Whirlpool were like 150% of their original MSRP. Would buy both instantly. Came to the hobby too late to get any of these…


----------



## GSNewbie

Were you fast enough this time?
When will you get your watch?


----------



## remkow

bibbibart said:


> Value of watches has 2 sides to it. Sell side (btw - no one mentioned about intentional flipping) but also the buy side.
> 
> How much I wish the current prices of SBGY003 or Whirlpool were like 150% of their original MSRP. Would buy both instantly. Came to the hobby too late to get any of these…


It's not necessarily 'intentional flipping', but also the idea of buying watches, wearing them for a week or two and deciding you don't like them. Maybe 'quick reselling', or 'get bored quickly'?

Lots of people seem to be like that- perhaps not 'intentional flipping', but nevertheless if this is what you do/ how you buy watches, you become very sensitive to resale value in a way that someone like me just isn't...


----------



## remkow

Also- I'd be very interested to know more about the process for how these dials are made. The textured pattern is very clearly under the dial surface, which is why under many light angles the dial is perfectly flat. Has anyone got a link to share about how these dials are constructed- couldn't find anything on the GS website. Clearly different from the snowflake dials which have the pattern directly on the dial surface. The SLGA007 dial seems to be multi-layered, which I suspect is why there is such a deep blue in the dial itself. I remain completely besotted.


----------



## GSNewbie

Maybe this article is not yet known?









Grand Seiko Finishing, Dials: The Poetry of Texture - Worn & Wound


The dial, in many ways, is the heart and soul of a watch. It’s literally what you see when you use the watch for its most basic function: telling the time. A good dial allows you to do this easily and quickly but rewards the owner with fine details that can be discovered and enjoyed […]




wornandwound.com




Or this one:








How the Grand Seiko SLGH005 White Birch dial is made - Relozo


This watch captures the dynamism of the white birch tree forests near the studio in Shizukuishi, where all Grand Seiko mechanical watches are crafted.




relozo.com





I found it quite interesting


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> Maybe this article is not yet known?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Seiko Finishing, Dials: The Poetry of Texture - Worn & Wound
> 
> 
> The dial, in many ways, is the heart and soul of a watch. It’s literally what you see when you use the watch for its most basic function: telling the time. A good dial allows you to do this easily and quickly but rewards the owner with fine details that can be discovered and enjoyed […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the Grand Seiko SLGH005 White Birch dial is made - Relozo
> 
> 
> This watch captures the dynamism of the white birch tree forests near the studio in Shizukuishi, where all Grand Seiko mechanical watches are crafted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relozo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it quite interesting


Thanks- but there isn't an answer in the article as to the construction. How many layers are we talking about? On the SLGA007 the texture is clearly underneath the dial surface somehow... the dial surface itself is mirror-flat... which you can see by angling the dial to the light. Is it a clear dial with the texture underneath, and the colour on a base layer?


----------



## GSNewbie

I just found the information from the second link very interesting.
But for detailed questions I would then contact the GS Boutique, or ask my dealer, who could already look at the production facilities.
Since I do not yet hold the watch in hands, I can unfortunately not / not yet talk with what you see😉
But I think it's great that another person takes a closer look👍
If you take a look at the making of the dial from the WB, the birch pattern is applied by pressing.
In the final step it is the lacquer and polishing which makes the difference. (muliple steps)
I guess is the same method for the SLGA007.


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> I just found the information from the second link very interesting.
> But for detailed questions I would then contact the GS Boutique, or ask my dealer, who could already look at the production facilities.
> Since I do not yet hold the watch in hands, I can unfortunately not / not yet talk with what you see😉
> But I think it's great that another person takes a closer look👍
> If you take a look at the making of the dial from the WB, the birch pattern is applied by pressing. I guess is the same method for the SLGA007.


No doubt it is pressed- but I honestly never expected it to be on the underside. Or perhaps it is actually the base layer with a clear layer over the top (although the light effect doesn't suggest that).

I'm also intrigued by the rainbow refraction splitting of light on the polished hour markers as noted by an earlier post. On my other recent GS (Blue Snowflake) this never happens. What could the difference be? Different treatment of the crystal? 

Good suggestion to reach out to the boutique- the team here in Melbourne are very good.


----------



## GSNewbie

If you take the secod link I posted and you go down, you can klick another Link to the Japanese Site of GS, there you can find more information about the process making the dial - you only need a translator, if you can‘t speak japanese😉


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> If you take the secod link I posted and you go down, you can klick another Link to the Japanese Site of GS, there you can find more information about the process making the dial - you only need a translator, if you can‘t speak japanese😉


Ah- thanks- missed that second link somehow! Makes sense- and explains the sense of depth. Even more evidence of the amazing value of GS (even with the recent price 'correction')


----------



## GSNewbie

Glad if I could help. Sometimes a bit of personal effort is required 😉


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> Glad if I could help. Sometimes a bit of personal effort is required 😉


I'm going to have to examine my Blue Snowflake again tomorrow- because I am pretty certain that this effect of a flat glass plane above the textured surface is not evident on that watch. Neither the rainbow spectrum refraction of light on the markers. So something about the dial surfacing and crystal treatment is clearly quite different between the 007 and the 407!


----------



## GSNewbie

Yes, I'm pretty sure there are differences between the dials of the SBGA407 and SLGA007, would be bad if not.😎
But since I also have the 407, we can compare times both, when I finally get my 007..🥳


----------



## GSNewbie

So now I have also received a watch😎
Part 1 of the unboxing:







































I ask for a little patience, more pictures will follow😬


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure there are differences between the dials of the SBGA407 and SLGA007, would be bad if not.😎
> But since I also have the 407, we can compare times both, when I finally get my 007..🥳


Of course they are different dials- but from the links you sent, I don't understand the difference in process from one textured dial (snowflake) to the other (suwa). It seems to be that a polished glass like surface is applied to the top of the 007, but that effect is not there at all in the 407- which always presents a matte textured surface under various light.


----------



## remkow

remkow said:


> Of course they are different dials- but from the links you sent, I don't understand the difference in process from one textured dial (snowflake) to the other (suwa). It seems to be that a polished glass like surface is applied to the top of the 007, but that effect is not there at all in the 407- which always presents a matte textured surface under various light.


I've never understood unboxing photos- would always rather look at the watch. Boxes are rarely so interesting... but it has obviously become 'a thing'.


----------



## GSNewbie

Since we don't have a "real" unboxing yet, that's nice too. Hope you are also happy for me.😉
If you look at the Japanese explanation of the steps in the dial, it is already possible to explain where possibly still at the WB and the SLGA007 further steps were added.
Of course, there are also real pictures of the clock, but then with a professional camera and that just takes time and I earn my money for once not with watches and make pictures😉


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> Since we don't have a "real" unboxing yet, that's nice too. Hope you are also happy for me.😉
> If you look at the Japanese explanation of the steps in the dial, it is already possible to explain where possibly still at the WB and the SLGA007 further steps were added.
> Of course, there are also real pictures of the clock, but then with a professional camera and that just takes time and I earn my money for once not with watches and make pictures😉


I’m very happy for you! Of course. Big congratulations, and I really hope you fall in love with the watch as much as I have over the last 4 days. Looks like I have to study my Japanese again- I did a lot of that in high school, but sadly that’s more than a few years ago now 😌😏. Enjoy your 007!


----------



## GSNewbie

One thing I can confirm, the wight of the watch is 177Gramm😂
And one additional thing is fullfilled which is also important for me, the screwed crown shows the GS Logo in the right position😎
Additionally, I can report that the date starts the change at about 11:30p.m and completes the date change about 5:30 minutes before midnight.
Honestly, this is too early for me and with a bit more care, the hands could have been set better.
Would be interested to know how this is with the other buyers here.
And of course you do not have to go to bed late for that😂


----------



## acebruin

remkow said:


> Of course they are different dials- but from the links you sent, I don't understand the difference in process from one textured dial (snowflake) to the other (suwa). It seems to be that a polished glass like surface is applied to the top of the 007, but that effect is not there at all in the 407- which always presents a matte textured surface under various light.


I'm pretty sure the process differs slightly for each type of dials... There have been documentations for steps on their sunburst dial and snowflake dial. For the dial that slga007 has, I don't see anything yet. slga007 and sbgy007 have the same dial but different finishings. For sure there's a slight difference in the steps of slga007 and sbgy007. So even with the same dial there might be different steps to complete it.


----------



## Loevhagen

Hm. Seems like GS is the new Rolex, AP, PP. Speculation on second hand prices, etc. Just sad.


----------



## MattFra22

Loevhagen said:


> Hm. Seems like GS is the new Rolex, AP, PP. Speculation on second hand prices, etc. Just sad.


Don't think we're there just yet but would be quite disheartening to say the least.


----------



## Loevhagen

MattFra22 said:


> Don't think we're there just yet but would be quite disheartening to say the least.


Agree. But increasing popularity and attention to the GS-brand also sadly attract flippers, and some traces of that is evident in this thread alone. But, let's keep our wrists crossed, that does not happen.


----------



## MattFra22

Loevhagen said:


> Agree. But increasing popularity and attention to the GS-brand also sadly attract flippers, and some traces of that is evident in this thread alone. But, let's keep our wrists crossed, that does not happen.


Absolutely agree; and the longer Rolex etc. remain unobtainable the more likely GS will move into this unfortunate space.


----------



## covfefewithsugar

Thank God for the big and stubby hands and indices because otherwise I'd be frustrated that I couldn't buy one. I like the new case shape and bracelet, but the brushed bezel, hands, and indices are odd design choices.


----------



## MattFra22

covfefewithsugar said:


> Thank God for the big and stubby hands and indices because otherwise I'd be frustrated that I couldn't buy one. I like the new case shape and bracelet, but the brushed bezel, hands, and indices are odd design choices.


Have you seen the hands indices in the metal? IMHO they are mesmerizing on the White Birch and I anticipate a better show with the blue dial contrast.


----------



## Loevhagen

Funny @covfefewithsugar - as I like the dial, indices and hands - but the watch case shape is boring. If it was a 44GS - or even way better- a 62GS; would buy it.


----------



## Loevhagen

From Oracleoftime:


----------



## covfefewithsugar

MattFra22 said:


> Have you seen the hands indices in the metal? IMHO they are mesmerizing on the White Birch and I anticipate a better show with the blue dial contrast.


I haven't but would like to. 

Also, why on earth did they use a 5 link bracelet if they were going to brush the outer-middle links anyway?

The dial really is fantastic, but so much else about this watch is a head-scratcher to me.


----------



## acebruin

it actually fits their whole design theme... they wanted to go with a more sportier look... hence the wider bracelet... wider hands and indices actually fit in the overall design they're going for... me personally, i like the overall look... initial impression, it's a better fit on my wrist than the 62GS case i've been wearing for a few months straight... thinner case with lower center of gravity plus the beefier bracelet feel like it hugs my wrist more... let's see what i'll think a few months down the road...


----------



## MattFra22

covfefewithsugar said:


> I haven't but would like to.
> 
> Also, why on earth did they use a 5 link bracelet if they were going to brush the outer-middle links anyway?
> 
> The dial really is fantastic, but so much else about this watch is a head-scratcher to me.


I agree with you on the bracelet - would have liked polished center links. Otherwise, I’m all in. It’s essentially the same case as the WB, which I found both rugged and elegant especially with the brushed bezel top.


----------



## Frabky

I have little experience with bracelets. However I find this new bracelet extremely comfortable and I much prefer the look of this fully brushed bracelet than the one with polished center link. I also read many complaints about the fact that it doesn't tapper. It actually does from 22 mm to 20 mm. Would have it been better from 20 to 18 or 16? I have no clue. I can only say that it fits my wrist very well in terms of look and comfort.


----------



## acebruin

if you haven't seen it in person, wait until you do... one look at the watch and that dial, all worries disappear! it's that mesmerizing...


----------



## MattFra22

acebruin said:


> if you haven't seen it in person, wait until you do... one look at the watch and that dial, all worries disappear! it's that mesmerizing...


Cannot wait!


----------



## acebruin

@MattFra22 any idea when you'll be getting yours?


----------



## MattFra22

acebruin said:


> @MattFra22 any idea when you'll be getting yours?


Not sure. My AD has allocated to me and said late this month or early January. But who knows.


----------



## acebruin

Fingers crossed. It's worth the wait.


----------



## MattFra22

acebruin said:


> Fingers crossed. It's worth the wait.


Thank you!


----------



## uberval

A lot of ADs told me that they would be receiving them next week


----------



## MattFra22

uberval said:


> A lot of ADs told me that they would be receiving them next week
> [/QUOT


Hope to be able to confirm that for you!!


----------



## bibbibart

Mine is arriving at the AD at the end of the next week.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

acebruin said:


> it actually fits their whole design theme... they wanted to go with a more sportier look... hence the wider bracelet... wider hands and indices actually fit in the overall design they're going for... me personally, i like the overall look... initial impression, it's a better fit on my wrist than the 62GS case i've been wearing for a few months straight... thinner case with lower center of gravity plus the beefier bracelet feel like it hugs my wrist more... let's see what i'll think a few months down the road...


Completely agree with this comment, the watch is sturdy yet comfortable at the same time. two week in and I have no issue at all, in fact I don't want to take it off.


----------



## GSNewbie

acebruin said:


> if you haven't seen it in person, wait until you do... one look at the watch and that dial, all worries disappear! it's that mesmerizing...


Do you have one? Pictures?


----------



## acebruin

I have to do a photo shoot. Lol


----------



## GSNewbie

No you don't have to.


----------



## GSNewbie

Here is my 2nd. Part of Unboxing. Also some more Photos from this morning. Surprisingly the sun is shining...

























































Some additional Photos from this morning. More detailed photos will follow, hope you enjoy


----------



## uberval

GSNewbie said:


> Here is my 2nd. Part of Unboxing. Also some more Photos from this morning. Surprisingly the sun is shining...
> 
> View attachment 16291197
> View attachment 16291198
> View attachment 16291199
> View attachment 16291200
> View attachment 16291201
> View attachment 16291202
> View attachment 16291204
> View attachment 16291206
> View attachment 16291208
> 
> 
> Some additional Photos from this morning. More detailed photos will follow, hope you enjoy
> View attachment 16291226
> View attachment 16291227
> View attachment 16291230
> 
> View attachment 16291236


Love the pictures when the dial become flat blue. It is very beautiful


----------



## remkow

uberval said:


> Love the pictures when the dial become flat blue. It is very beautiful


Agree- when it is flat blue is has so much depth... almost like enamel.


----------



## buggravy

Got the call yesterday that mine is ready to ship out. Unfortunately that call also contained the anticipated news that, since my AD was acquired by Watches of Switzerland after I placed my order, my order is now subject to CA sales tax of almost 10%. This piece was already pushing my comfort zone of $ for a single piece, so this news has me reconsidering how/if to move forward. I'm not of the flipping mindset, so speculation doesn't come in to play in my decision.


----------



## cvlee

Am a long time lurker of this forum - happy to finally start my GS collection! Hopefully this 007 didn't set the bar too high for future releases


----------



## Frabky

Congratulations!


----------



## bibbibart

buggravy said:


> Got the call yesterday that mine is ready to ship out. Unfortunately that call also contained the anticipated news that, since my AD was acquired by Watches of Switzerland after I placed my order, my order is now subject to CA sales tax of almost 10%. This piece was already pushing my comfort zone of $ for a single piece, so this news has me reconsidering how/if to move forward. I'm not of the flipping mindset, so speculation doesn't come in to play in my decision.


Timeless’ victim?


----------



## buggravy

bibbibart said:


> Timeless’ victim?


Yep. I mean, I’m not sure I’d call it victim, but it’s a nontrivial swing, and the emergence of another piece in the crosshairs is giving me pause. Seems like I have until Monday to decide.


----------



## acebruin

buggravy said:


> Yep. I mean, I’m not sure I’d call it victim, but it’s a nontrivial swing, and the emergence of another piece in the crosshairs is giving me pause. Seems like I have until Monday to decide.


How did you not have to pay tax before the acquisition?


----------



## GSNewbie

Since another person wants to write a review here, I would like to summarize the most important points for me.
The positive 
1. the watch is visually successful
2. the dial is a dream, although I have/had concerns about the minuterie at the edge of the dial. It looks a bit like plastic. Fortunately, this appearance reminded me of the VC Overseas in blue😎
3.As it was correctly written in #72, only the GS mark on the clasp is full gold (18 karat)The second hand and the GS mark on the dial are gold plated only.

The negative 
The watch is no lightweight at 177 grams on the uncut bracelet. 
Even the good fit on the wrist can not deceive.
For comparison, a Submariner weights about 154 grams and a Datejust about 144 grams, of course including unclipped bracelet.

Unfortunately, I also noticed with my watch that in Japan they apparently still do not attach importance to an exact setting of the hands. 
That is regrettable and for me the main negative point.
A watch with this movement, the impeccable workmanship, even under 10x magnifying glass, should also be able to change the date promptly at midnight and not, as with this model, at 5 minutes and 25 seconds before midnight, or, as with my WB, at 7 minutes and 37 seconds after midnight.

Perhaps someone here knows the tolerance for the date change at midnight for this new caliber.🧐
By the way, for Rolex it is 2 minutes before midnight, as well as 2 minutes after midnight.

Set hands correctly dear GS people is not rocket science😉

Disappointing to the is then rather for me secondary, that there is except a hangtag with the 140th anniversary, no special box, or other goddies. 
Very sober the whole presentation.
I would have been happy about a little more effort to the anniversary.


----------



## loganhunter2009

GSNewbie said:


> Since another person wants to write a review here, I would like to summarize the most important points for me.
> The positive
> 1. the watch is visually successful
> 2. the dial is a dream, although I have/had concerns about the minuterie at the edge of the dial. It looks a bit like plastic. Fortunately, this appearance reminded me of the VC Overseas in blue😎
> 3.As it was correctly written in #72, only the GS mark on the clasp is full gold (18 karat)The second hand and the GS mark on the dial are gold plated only.
> 
> The negative
> The watch is no lightweight at 177 grams on the uncut bracelet.
> Even the good fit on the wrist can not deceive.
> For comparison, a Submariner weights about 154 grams and a Datejust about 144 grams, of course including unclipped bracelet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also noticed with my watch that in Japan they apparently still do not attach importance to an exact setting of the hands.
> That is regrettable and for me the main negative point.
> A watch with this movement, the impeccable workmanship, even under 10x magnifying glass, should also be able to change the date promptly at midnight and not, as with this model, at 5 minutes and 25 seconds before midnight, or, as with my WB, at 7 minutes and 37 seconds after midnight.
> 
> Perhaps someone here knows the tolerance for the date change at midnight for this new caliber.🧐
> By the way, for Rolex it is 2 minutes before midnight, as well as 2 minutes after midnight.
> 
> Set hands correctly dear GS people is not rocket science😉
> 
> Disappointing to the is then rather for me secondary, that there is except a hangtag with the 140th anniversary, no special box, or other goddies.
> Very sober the whole presentation.
> I would have been happy about a little more effort to the anniversary.


So is this a keeper or you planning to sell it?


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> Since another person wants to write a review here, I would like to summarize the most important points for me.
> The positive
> 1. the watch is visually successful
> 2. the dial is a dream, although I have/had concerns about the minuterie at the edge of the dial. It looks a bit like plastic. Fortunately, this appearance reminded me of the VC Overseas in blue😎
> 3.As it was correctly written in #72, only the GS mark on the clasp is full gold (18 karat)The second hand and the GS mark on the dial are gold plated only.
> 
> The negative
> The watch is no lightweight at 177 grams on the uncut bracelet.
> Even the good fit on the wrist can not deceive.
> For comparison, a Submariner weights about 154 grams and a Datejust about 144 grams, of course including unclipped bracelet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also noticed with my watch that in Japan they apparently still do not attach importance to an exact setting of the hands.
> That is regrettable and for me the main negative point.
> A watch with this movement, the impeccable workmanship, even under 10x magnifying glass, should also be able to change the date promptly at midnight and not, as with this model, at 5 minutes and 25 seconds before midnight, or, as with my WB, at 7 minutes and 37 seconds after midnight.
> 
> Perhaps someone here knows the tolerance for the date change at midnight for this new caliber.🧐
> By the way, for Rolex it is 2 minutes before midnight, as well as 2 minutes after midnight.
> 
> Set hands correctly dear GS people is not rocket science😉
> 
> Disappointing to the is then rather for me secondary, that there is except a hangtag with the 140th anniversary, no special box, or other goddies.
> Very sober the whole presentation.
> I would have been happy about a little more effort to the anniversary.


While this is disappointing from an engineering standpoint, it seems almost completely irrelevant from a practical point of view. I have young kids- so am almost never awake to see when my watches (at least 5 of which have a date or calendar function) change dates. And when I am awake at midnight, I'm usually far too busy enjoying myself to be bothering about what my watch is doing!


----------



## GSNewbie

Hi,
@loganhunter2009 
I don‘t know today, but I have to decide in the next days. Just wan‘t to check what are the specifications of GS. I‘ll post it.
@remkow 
I understand you and your point of view.
But I try to see it less from a subjective point of view, and do not understand why the manufacturers do not manage to set the hands correctly.
Seems to be that you can be lucky and it runs perfectly, or as with my watch - but is also independent of the manufacturer. 
See it as a kind of "extra mile" which apparently few manufacturers are willing to go. 
In my opinion, this does not fit with an otherwise perfect condition and impression.


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> Hi,
> @loganhunter2009
> I don‘t know today, but I have to decide in the next days. Just wan‘t to check what are the specifications of GS. I‘ll post it.
> @remkow
> I understand you and your point of view.
> But I try to see it less from a subjective point of view, and do not understand why the manufacturers do not manage to set the hands correctly.
> Seems to be that you can be lucky and it runs perfectly, or as with my watch - but is also independent of the manufacturer.
> See it as a kind of "extra mile" which apparently few manufacturers are willing to go.
> In my opinion, this does not fit with an otherwise perfect condition and impression.


Sure- I understand completely… but just to be clear, you would be happy to give up on this watch because the date changes a few minutes earlier than you would like?

We live in different universes! Which of course is completely ok.


----------



## GSNewbie

My view on the subject of setting hands to change the date is certainly special and actually subjective.
But if you consider what would be required to successfully perform the date change near midnight, then it is no longer factually understandable why the manufacturers pay so little attention to it.
GS shows here a watch that is limited and certainly enjoyed a special attention during production. Therefore, it is difficult for me to understand why one has not paid attention here with appropriate care and striving for perfection.
Possibly the date change on my watch is within the specifications, but maybe not.
I will report back.
Would be happy if you, gladly others would report on their experience.
For me, the limitation is absolutely irrelevant, think for many not comprehensible😉


----------



## remkow

GSNewbie said:


> My view on the subject of setting hands to change the date is certainly special and actually subjective.
> But if you consider what would be required to successfully perform the date change near midnight, then it is no longer factually understandable why the manufacturers pay so little attention to it.
> GS shows here a watch that is limited and certainly enjoyed a special attention during production. Therefore, it is difficult for me to understand why one has not paid attention here with appropriate care and striving for perfection.
> Possibly the date change on my watch is within the specifications, but maybe not.
> I will report back.
> Would be happy if you, gladly others would report on their experience.
> For me, the limitation is absolutely irrelevant, think for many not comprehensible😉


I'd be happy to- but it may have to wait until New Year's Eve... unless my work Christmas party next Saturday turns out to be more fun than I expect!


----------



## Stark1

You really did a good job with the photography, as I get what you're saying about seeing the waves moving. I hope I get lucky and run into one to admire IRL. Congrats!


----------



## the.vrbc

GSNewbie said:


> Since another person wants to write a review here, I would like to summarize the most important points for me.
> The positive
> 1. the watch is visually successful
> 2. the dial is a dream, although I have/had concerns about the minuterie at the edge of the dial. It looks a bit like plastic. Fortunately, this appearance reminded me of the VC Overseas in blue😎
> 3.As it was correctly written in #72, only the GS mark on the clasp is full gold (18 karat)The second hand and the GS mark on the dial are gold plated only.
> 
> The negative
> The watch is no lightweight at 177 grams on the uncut bracelet.
> Even the good fit on the wrist can not deceive.
> For comparison, a Submariner weights about 154 grams and a Datejust about 144 grams, of course including unclipped bracelet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also noticed with my watch that in Japan they apparently still do not attach importance to an exact setting of the hands.
> That is regrettable and for me the main negative point.
> A watch with this movement, the impeccable workmanship, even under 10x magnifying glass, should also be able to change the date promptly at midnight and not, as with this model, at 5 minutes and 25 seconds before midnight, or, as with my WB, at 7 minutes and 37 seconds after midnight.
> 
> Perhaps someone here knows the tolerance for the date change at midnight for this new caliber.🧐
> By the way, for Rolex it is 2 minutes before midnight, as well as 2 minutes after midnight.
> 
> Set hands correctly dear GS people is not rocket science😉
> 
> Disappointing to the is then rather for me secondary, that there is except a hangtag with the 140th anniversary, no special box, or other goddies.
> Very sober the whole presentation.
> I would have been happy about a little more effort to the anniversary.


Greatly put, addressed everything I had in mind as well!
I did really wish for a better presentation given the success of the LE.


----------



## loganhunter2009

GSNewbie said:


> My view on the subject of setting hands to change the date is certainly special and actually subjective.
> But if you consider what would be required to successfully perform the date change near midnight, then it is no longer factually understandable why the manufacturers pay so little attention to it.
> GS shows here a watch that is limited and certainly enjoyed a special attention during production. Therefore, it is difficult for me to understand why one has not paid attention here with appropriate care and striving for perfection.
> Possibly the date change on my watch is within the specifications, but maybe not.
> I will report back.
> Would be happy if you, gladly others would report on their experience.
> For me, the limitation is absolutely irrelevant, think for many not comprehensible😉


Is there a standard in when the date should change? I guess if there was then we should expect the date to change at a certain time.


----------



## GSNewbie

I think that each manufacturer has its own specifications or tolerances.
For the WB with the Hi-Beat caliber there are also internal specifications.
For the new SD caliber, these are not known to me.
A general standard, such as COSC (accuracy)for swiss made watches is not known to me.
Basically, each manufacturer should be interested in the fact that the date change is close, preferably as close as possible to midnight.
It is a pure diligence work for the manufacturer to set the hands properly if necessary. This work is normally done by a so-called setter. So far my knowledge.

So it's not about how fast the date switches, but how close to the actual date change at midnight.


----------



## Xhantos

I find it hard to understand why many people are interested in a jumping date complication while they love the gliding seconds hand (meanwhile hating jumping seconds of many quartz movements). Maybe it's because I hate the date complication (without proper perpetual calendar feature) and see its existence as an imperfection by itself.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

here is a great video review of the watch,


----------



## GSNewbie

Xhantos said:


> I find it hard to understand why many people are interested in a jumping date complication while they love the gliding seconds hand (meanwhile hating jumping seconds of many quartz movements). Maybe it's because I hate the date complication (without proper perpetual calendar feature) and see its existence as an imperfection by itself.


Don't understand the connection between them, what does one have to do with the other?


----------



## GSNewbie

Galaxyexpress said:


> here is a great video review of the watch,


If I'm not mistaken, it has been incorrectly stated here that the GS Seiko on the dial and the second hand are gold. However, these are not gold, but only gold-plated.
In addition, this is a video from a dealer I guess. With relevant interests.
But the video is quite nice


----------



## MattFra22

GSNewbie said:


> Since another person wants to write a review here, I would like to summarize the most important points for me.
> The positive
> 1. the watch is visually successful
> 2. the dial is a dream, although I have/had concerns about the minuterie at the edge of the dial. It looks a bit like plastic. Fortunately, this appearance reminded me of the VC Overseas in blue😎
> 3.As it was correctly written in #72, only the GS mark on the clasp is full gold (18 karat)The second hand and the GS mark on the dial are gold plated only.
> 
> The negative
> The watch is no lightweight at 177 grams on the uncut bracelet.
> Even the good fit on the wrist can not deceive.
> For comparison, a Submariner weights about 154 grams and a Datejust about 144 grams, of course including unclipped bracelet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also noticed with my watch that in Japan they apparently still do not attach importance to an exact setting of the hands.
> That is regrettable and for me the main negative point.
> A watch with this movement, the impeccable workmanship, even under 10x magnifying glass, should also be able to change the date promptly at midnight and not, as with this model, at 5 minutes and 25 seconds before midnight, or, as with my WB, at 7 minutes and 37 seconds after midnight.
> 
> Perhaps someone here knows the tolerance for the date change at midnight for this new caliber.🧐
> By the way, for Rolex it is 2 minutes before midnight, as well as 2 minutes after midnight.
> 
> Set hands correctly dear GS people is not rocket science😉
> 
> Disappointing to the is then rather for me secondary, that there is except a hangtag with the 140th anniversary, no special box, or other goddies.
> Very sober the whole presentation.
> I would have been happy about a little more effort to the anniversary.


So you have a white birch - which weighs one gram more than the slga007 (and has essentially the same exact case/bracelet) and then list that you’re disappointed that the watch is not as light as a Rolex? Don’t see the logic here - you already have a watch with the same weight and proportions. What were your expectations that led you to be disappointed?


----------



## MattFra22

GSNewbie said:


> Since another person wants to write a review here, I would like to summarize the most important points for me.
> The positive
> 1. the watch is visually successful
> 2. the dial is a dream, although I have/had concerns about the minuterie at the edge of the dial. It looks a bit like plastic. Fortunately, this appearance reminded me of the VC Overseas in blue😎
> 3.As it was correctly written in #72, only the GS mark on the clasp is full gold (18 karat)The second hand and the GS mark on the dial are gold plated only.
> 
> The negative
> The watch is no lightweight at 177 grams on the uncut bracelet.
> Even the good fit on the wrist can not deceive.
> For comparison, a Submariner weights about 154 grams and a Datejust about 144 grams, of course including unclipped bracelet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also noticed with my watch that in Japan they apparently still do not attach importance to an exact setting of the hands.
> That is regrettable and for me the main negative point.
> A watch with this movement, the impeccable workmanship, even under 10x magnifying glass, should also be able to change the date promptly at midnight and not, as with this model, at 5 minutes and 25 seconds before midnight, or, as with my WB, at 7 minutes and 37 seconds after midnight.
> 
> Perhaps someone here knows the tolerance for the date change at midnight for this new caliber.🧐
> By the way, for Rolex it is 2 minutes before midnight, as well as 2 minutes after midnight.
> 
> Set hands correctly dear GS people is not rocket science😉
> 
> Disappointing to the is then rather for me secondary, that there is except a hangtag with the 140th anniversary, no special box, or other goddies.
> Very sober the whole presentation.
> I would have been happy about a little more effort to the anniversary.


Also, from a practical or engineering standpoint, why’s is 2 minutes from midnight “better” than 5 if watchmakers are capable of getting it exactly right (as you appear to claim)? Any deviation shows a lack of care and I can’t see any practical difference between a 5 or 2 minute difference on the changeover.


----------



## GSNewbie

Hi,
I have simply recorded the facts, and not just for myself.
The fact is that the clock is heavier compared to the mentioned and many others.
As I also said, but it fits well on the wrist. I see absolutely no contradiction here. 
Many want a particularly light watch and therefore choose, for example, titanium.
For myself, it is easily wearable for my wrist circumference and also the weight is not a problem. Only I do not think only of me when I write here😉
If one were to argue analogously as you do, one would come to the conclusion that it doesn't really matter when the date jumps - the main thing is that it jumps😉.
However, it is true that any deviation from the target that the date jumps at midnight is undesirable.
Therefore, there is the possibility of setting the hands. All you need is to invest time, somto speak money😎

The tolerances vary depending on the individual specifications of the manufacturer.

To what extent 2 or 5 minutes are relevant for someone, the person must check and decide for himself and if possible on the basis of the manufacturer's specifications.


----------



## MattFra22

What is contradictory was you saying thatthe weight was an issue FOR YOU while you already own the same watch from a weight/dimension standpoint.
There would be no point telling someone the watch is objectively heavy when they can look up the specs themselves.

Re the date changeover, I stand by my statement - any deviation should be “undesireable” by your logic and depend on the manufacturer’s tolerances. You came out guns blazing that the Japanese don’t care etc. which makes little sense when you concede Swiss brands deviate as well. Seems like you’re going deep into nitpicking, and that’s fine by me, just want to point it out to the forum (though I suspect most have caught on). Would be great to know what you ultimately decide re keeping or flipping the watch.


----------



## buggravy

buggravy said:


> Got the call yesterday that mine is ready to ship out. Unfortunately that call also contained the anticipated news that, since my AD was acquired by Watches of Switzerland after I placed my order, my order is now subject to CA sales tax of almost 10%. This piece was already pushing my comfort zone of $ for a single piece, so this news has me reconsidering how/if to move forward. I'm not of the flipping mindset, so speculation doesn't come in to play in my decision.


Not that anyone has been waiting on the edge of their seat to find out what I decided, but payment of balance due was just sent, so it looks like I'll be taking delivery. Hope to have it in a few days. Woot.


----------



## taiman_23

buggravy said:


> Not that anyone has been waiting on the edge of their to read what I decided, but payment of balance due was just sent, so it looks like I'll be taking delivery. Hope to have it in a few days. Woot.


Good to hear. IMO, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## GSNewbie

MattFra22 said:


> What is contradictory was you saying thatthe weight was an issue FOR YOU while you already own the same watch from a weight/dimension standpoint.
> There would be no point telling someone the watch is objectively heavy when they can look up the specs themselves.
> 
> Re the date changeover, I stand by my statement - any deviation should be “undesireable” by your logic and depend on the manufacturer’s tolerances. You came out guns blazing that the Japanese don’t care etc. which makes little sense when you concede Swiss brands deviate as well. Seems like you’re going deep into nitpicking, and that’s fine by me, just want to point it out to the forum (though I suspect most have caught on). Would be great to know what you ultimately decide re keeping or flipping the watch.


I didn't say the weight was, or is an issue for me, 
I said it is a feature of this watch and compared directly to the watches many in this price range, especially the DJ41, which could be a negativ point. That is why I have assigned the weight of the watch to the negative range.
Whether one finds the watch too heavy is subjective.
Analogous to your execution of what is objectively meaningless, you can then also say to the videos of all the influencers, but they also report on the weight of the clock - See, for example, last video😉.

No, not according to my logic, but because it is so. Trying to produce watches with as low a rate deviation as possible, after all. But there is at least consensus about this.
I would ask you to stick to what I actually said. I did not say that the Japanese do not care. I said that each company defines its tolerance range. The definition of the range on the part of GS is just not, not yet available here.
You should remember that this is a public conversation, exchange of opinions, accusing someone of nitpicking just because there are no facts from the manufacturer, or because of personal preferences is very adventurous.
In one point, however, I must agree, those who read here, can make up their own minds, whether I count to those here who want to further fuel the advertising for the clock, or objectively report on the clock. Weight of the watch, rate deviation, processing, date switching are objective elements.
Whether the watch is too heavy, accurate enough, the dial is blue enough, polished links of the bracelet would have been preferable, the date change is executed close enough to midnight etc. belongs without a doubt to the subjective elements.


----------



## MattFra22

GSNewbie said:


> I didn't say the weight was, or is an issue for me,
> I said it is a feature of this watch and compared directly to the watches many in this price range, especially the DJ41, which could be a negativ point. That is why I have assigned the weight of the watch to the negative range.
> Whether one finds the watch too heavy is subjective.
> Analogous to your execution of what is objectively meaningless, you can then also say to the videos of all the influencers, but they also report on the weight of the clock - See, for example, last video😉.
> 
> No, not according to my logic, but because it is so. Trying to produce watches with as low a rate deviation as possible, after all. But there is at least consensus about this.
> I would ask you to stick to what I actually said. I did not say that the Japanese do not care. I said that each company defines its tolerance range. The definition of the range on the part of GS is just not, not yet available here.
> You should remember that this is a public conversation, exchange of opinions, accusing someone of nitpicking just because there are no facts from the manufacturer, or because of personal preferences is very adventurous.
> In one point, however, I must agree, those who read here, can make up their own minds, whether I count to those here who want to further fuel the advertising for the clock, or objectively report on the clock. Weight of the watch, rate deviation, processing, date switching are objective elements.
> Whether the watch is too heavy, accurate enough, the dial is blue enough, polished links of the bracelet would have been preferable, the date change is executed close enough to midnight etc. belongs without a doubt to the subjective elements.
> [/


Feel free to reread your original post that opens with a statement on what are the positives and negatives FOR YOU. I have no skin in the game other than as someone who’s waiting on an allocation. Just found (and still find) your analysis illogical and, indeed, nitpicky.


----------



## GSNewbie

I wrote: I would like to summarize the most important points for me. 
As you can see and also read, points are mentioned here that are both subjective e.g. (color dial) and just as objectively assessable, weight, date change. This should be indisputable.
In this respect, I can nowhere infer that the watch is too heavy for me, as you stated!
I would like to say that GS has set itself from the self-image as a brand in as a task to offer the watch, which also in terms of precision to set standards worldwide. 
The date change is one of them.
But then you could also call GS a nitpicker, because they understandably strive for perfection.
It will not have escaped you that progress also means learning.
Satisfaction not seldom means standstill.
True to Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach "What is yet to be accomplished, that consider;what you have already achieved, forget!", I would like to end our discussion.
GS will certainly continue to work on offering even higher precision.
I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get your watch and are satisfied.


----------



## GSNewbie

One more thing for those who are looking for an SLGA007, there are currently various offers on the net, of course above MSRP😂
If someone from Europe is still looking, in Germany offers quite currently a person this watch (it's not me😎)Also, I do not know this person and have no use, the hint is pure charity😉


----------



## MattFra22

GSNewbie said:


> I wrote: I would like to summarize the most important points for me.
> As you can see and also read, points are mentioned here that are both subjective e.g. (color dial) and just as objectively assessable, weight, date change. This should be indisputable.
> In this respect, I can nowhere infer that the watch is too heavy for me, as you stated!
> I would like to say that GS has set itself from the self-image as a brand in as a task to offer the watch, which also in terms of precision to set standards worldwide.
> The date change is one of them.
> But then you could also call GS a nitpicker, because they understandably strive for perfection.
> It will not have escaped you that progress also means learning.
> Satisfaction not seldom means standstill.
> True to Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach "What is yet to be accomplished, that consider;what you have already achieved, forget!", I would like to end our discussion.
> GS will certainly continue to work on offering even higher precision.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get your watch and are satisfied.


Glad to end the discussion. Thanks for the kid words.


----------



## ctang

Reselling and nitpicking the specs aside, that dial is just absolutely amazing looking. The photos taken by real people that have been trickling out have been blowing me away, not because the sparkling of the waves in certain direct light, but the opposite, how understated and subtle it can look from most angles in more typical everyday lighting. 

I have been in the hunt for a whirlpool ever since I first saw a photo of it and that finally ends with the Lake Suwa release, which to me personally supersedes the whirlpool by quite a margin due to the movement and numerous refinements, but scratches the same itch in that amazing combo of GS blue and gold.


----------



## taiman_23

ctang said:


> Reselling and nitpicking the specs aside, that dial is just absolutely amazing looking. The photos taken by real people that have been trickling out have been blowing me away, not because the sparkling of the waves in certain direct light, but the opposite, how understated and subtle it can look from most angles in more typical everyday lighting.
> 
> I have been in the hunt for a whirlpool ever since I first saw a photo of it and that finally ends with the Lake Suwa release, which to me personally supersedes the whirlpool by quite a margin due to the movement and numerous refinements, but scratches the same itch in that amazing combo of GS blue and gold.


I feel the exact same way. I had an opportunity to purchase a Whirlpool from my AD three years ago. Unfortunately, I didn’t have the funds. This time around, I had the funds. So I am just patiently waiting for my AD to get his allocation.


----------



## brendvn

Such a glorious dial, I have been drooling over these! Wonderful pick up and wear it in good health! Congrats


----------



## Loevhagen

The SLGA007 is de facto quite a substantial and therefore quite a surprisingly heavy watch. IMO.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

waves and matte surface pics aside, what cannot be captured in pics is the sapphire jeweled impressions it gives, I dont think I've ever come across a blue dialed watch this rich in texture, depth and finesse. 

so glad others are picking it up, yes the price was higher than I had hoped to pay, but when you think about it the Grand Seiko is offering so much more than other brands, their hard work deserves to be rewarded by Watch enthusiasts who can appreciate their work. I feel like this is only the beginning they have no where but up to go and unfortunately so will the prices.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

We received our allocation last week and I was able to spend a few minutes with one before it went out. It's definitely my favorite dial to date that I have seen in person.


----------



## remkow

Galaxyexpress said:


> waves and matte surface pics aside, what cannot be captured in pics is the sapphire jeweled impressions it gives, I dont think I've ever come across a blue dialed watch this rich in texture, depth and finesse.
> 
> so glad others are picking it up, yes the price was higher than I had hoped to pay, but when you think about it the Grand Seiko is offering so much more than other brands, their hard work deserves to be rewarded by Watch enthusiasts who can appreciate their work. I feel like this is only the beginning they have no where but up to go and unfortunately so will the prices.


I agree completely- my only concern before delivery was whether the sparkly/ wave effect would be too much… but it is the exact opposite. Instead, as you say there is this wonderful deep jewel like appearance to the dial much of the time.

Also- I’m now exactly 1 week in, hasn’t left my wrist. Time keeping is at exactly 0sec after 1 week. Amazing… and although others haven’t commented as much, I love the look of the new calibre- the frosted finish, with the sparkling jewels and blue screws is lovely, and really suits a daily wear stainless steel watch I think!


----------



## taiman_23

remkow said:


> I agree completely- my only concern before delivery was whether the sparkly/ wave effect would be too much… but it is the exact opposite. Instead, as you say there is this wonderful deep jewel like appearance to the dial much of the time.
> 
> Also- I’m now exactly 1 week in, hasn’t left my wrist. Time keeping is at exactly 0sec after 1 week. Amazing… and although others haven’t commented as much, I love the look of the new calibre- the frosted finish, with the sparkling jewels and blue screws is lovely, and really suits a daily wear stainless steel watch I think!


I will share my thoughts in two days. Just got the call from my AD.


----------



## MattFra22

Brent L. Miller said:


> We received our allocation last week and I was able to spend a few minutes with one before it went out. It's definitely my favorite dial to date that I have seen in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE





taiman_23 said:


> I will share my thoughts in two days. Just got the call from my AD.


congratulations!


----------



## loganhunter2009

remkow said:


> I agree completely- my only concern before delivery was whether the sparkly/ wave effect would be too much… but it is the exact opposite. Instead, as you say there is this wonderful deep jewel like appearance to the dial much of the time.
> 
> Also- I’m now exactly 1 week in, hasn’t left my wrist. Time keeping is at exactly 0sec after 1 week. Amazing… and although others haven’t commented as much, I love the look of the new calibre- the frosted finish, with the sparkling jewels and blue screws is lovely, and really suits a daily wear stainless steel watch I think!


The accuracy is really good so far. 10 days and still 0 seconds. 


https://firebasestorage.googleapis.com/v0/b/watch-accuracy-tool.appspot.com/o/shared-charts%2Fd3bf75ed-e2b5-4a9d-8c4c-1db0eaf73410.png?alt=media&token=44fd3a43-eda5-45d2-9be2-847e69c7f347


----------



## the.vrbc

Absolutely stunning piece!

Only Cons - No Micro adjust, Date mechanism could've been built better and a nicer presentation for the LE would've been great.


----------



## bibbibart

Great photos, especially #1. They show the other side of the dial - deep blue hue


----------



## John Price

Here's a video from our local dealer (Right Time). He's showcasing the very watch I put on layaway (need to free up funds before I can pick it up, must remain patient!)...Grand Seiko SLGA007 - Lake Suwa Limited Edition 140th Anniversary - YouTube


----------



## ViperDan

GSNewbie said:


> Additionally, I can report that the date starts the change at about 11:30p.m and completes the date change about 5:30 minutes before midnight.
> Honestly, this is too early for me and with a bit more care, the hands could have been set better.
> Would be interested to know how this is with the other buyers here.
> And of course you do not have to go to bed late for that😂


Mine is exactly the same. I suspect they are all set the same way. I would bet as the watch geartrain and date disc/cam wears in, the change time will slip later in the cycle.

For reference to an earlier topic, I have seen 3 pop up on open market so far. MSRP+1K, +2K and +4K. The first two were gone within hours, the +4k was listed this morning. Dont underestimate what this watch is going to do 2nd hand. There may be 2021 pcs, but it is the most popular GS of late, and will pull numerous older buyers looking for other short-run blue limiteds, and offer newer tech and refinement to boot. Its an easy mental switch when you not only have a unique LE piece, but it also has the new movement, and is the only rear PR Auto SD they have produced. 

Mark my words, the White Birch and the Suwa will be regarded in the future as the start of the major upmarket trend for the brand, and the foundation for the foreseeable future. The SLGA001 as someone brought up, sure, it has the 9RA5, but it is missing literally every other aspect required to take that label, and you cant even see the movement. Not comparable, and overall, not widely desireable. Super niche piece within a niche market.


----------



## GSNewbie

Hello, thank you very much for the feedback.
We now have about a dozen people here who have the watch, but so far only one word on the subject of date change👍
Again, thank you very much for that.
I think I will still get feedback from GS here, which I will post.
As I wrote, because of my individual way of buying watches, I am completely unimpressed by this hype.
I like the watch very much. And I'm like the person from the last posted video/link (#244), I can't subsequently say which watch is the most interesting to me, either the SLGH005, or the SLGA007.
Nice to have both😎
I think the WB is the favorite for me, the movement - a dream.
But the SLGA007 is then already the third watch with SD because this technology also inspires me and with the SLGA007 also the movement is presented again visually more prominent.

The WB could not convince me of the dial at first, for a whole 30 minutes😂. After that, Bam👍
With the SLGA007 somehow different, perhaps creeping enthusiasm.

I can well imagine that for many the enthusiasm comes from the limitation and am curious how many of the people here still have the watch in a year😉.
Hopefully some...
In Germany, there are already the first who want to sell again, of course with a corresponding profit margin.
No question, however, is that with this watch and the WB, GS has succeeded a great throw, visually as well as technically.
I am certainly a GS fan. However, my demands correspond to the promises of this manufacture, whether LE, or not.


----------



## Galaxyexpress

the.vrbc said:


> View attachment 16297294
> 
> View attachment 16297293
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning piece!
> 
> Only Cons - No Micro adjust, Date mechanism could've been built better and a nicer presentation for the LE would've been great.


vrbc those photos are stunning congrats on landing one! enjoy!


----------



## buggravy

Just, wow. This dial is something else, but what I am immediately smitten with is the movement. This is my first Spring Drive, and the light but crunchy feel when setting the time and winding the watch is incredibly satisfying. As others have mentioned it’s no light weight. I can’t wait to see this out in real sunlight (it’s pouring rain here today).


----------



## GSNewbie

Congratulations.
I can absolutely understand that about the weather. Except for a few hours in the last week, it's only gray in Germany, it's just winter here.
Yes, the winding of the watch is already something nice and not as strongly audible as, for example, my SBGA407.
Enjoy with your first, extraordinary SD.👍


----------



## buggravy

For anyone, like myself, who wanted to see how the color of the SLGA007 compared to the SBGH273. Truthfully, the colors are quite close, almost identical, but the SLGA007 changes more with the light.


----------



## Goyo924

Anyone have the SLGA007 and SLGH005 together in one shot?


----------



## ViperDan

While I did have them both in hand at the same time, I walked out with the Lake Suwa and not the White Birch.

This is another comparison though...


----------



## ViperDan

GSNewbie said:


> Hello, thank you very much for the feedback.
> We now have about a dozen people here who have the watch, but so far only one word on the subject of date change👍
> Again, thank you very much for that.
> I think I will still get feedback from GS here, which I will post.
> As I wrote, because of my individual way of buying watches, I am completely unimpressed by this hype.
> I like the watch very much. And I'm like the person from the last posted video/link (#244), I can't subsequently say which watch is the most interesting to me, either the SLGH005, or the SLGA007.
> Nice to have both😎
> I think the WB is the favorite for me, the movement - a dream.
> But the SLGA007 is then already the third watch with SD because this technology also inspires me and with the SLGA007 also the movement is presented again visually more prominent.
> 
> The WB could not convince me of the dial at first, for a whole 30 minutes😂. After that, Bam👍
> With the SLGA007 somehow different, perhaps creeping enthusiasm.
> 
> I can well imagine that for many the enthusiasm comes from the limitation and am curious how many of the people here still have the watch in a year😉.
> Hopefully some...
> In Germany, there are already the first who want to sell again, of course with a corresponding profit margin.
> No question, however, is that with this watch and the WB, GS has succeeded a great throw, visually as well as technically.
> I am certainly a GS fan. However, my demands correspond to the promises of this manufacture, whether LE, or not.


I think you are talking yourself in circles, much like I do to myself.

I had a similar opinion. Having the SLGA007 and SLGH005 in hand at the same time, was tough. Coming from an SBGA387, which has a STRIKING dial, the 007 is rather subdued. The 005 is in the same category in that sense of "in your face". That said, the 007 is a first in many ways, and I had to have the new 9RA2... on top of being limited. The 007 is a "velvet wrapped sledgehammer"... which is to say that it is very unassuming, almost matte finish, until the light hits it just right and then BAM! From an attention perspective it is behind the 387 and 005... but much ahead from an interest perspective once you notice. The new SD and S9 case is much better, and its pretty much a sure thing that the 007 will be a very collectable piece just due to the fact that it checks pretty much every single box possible in a watch from GS, and is the "new generational foundation".

All that said, YES, I definitely noticed that while overall GS quality is absolutely on par with previous GS offerings, the date change and hand alignments are not _quite_ as good as my 387. HOWEVER, the 007 is not broken in, and the 387 certainly is. I am sure things will drift slightly better just as the 387 did. On the other hand, even tracking such things is bordering on lunacy, as pretty much every watch out there is specified in the +/- 10 minutes from midnight range, and many are even worse than that. So, its absolutely in spec at the 5-minute ballpark, and I have noticed that every NEW GS I have tried switches before midnight, so I think they are doing it intentionally due to any drift from break-in.

As far as where I intend to go with this... the 007 is not going anywhere. What I am hopeful for, is that they will release another revised case design at some point housing the 9SA5 or similar, with a really LOUD dial like the 005 and 387... but in a limited release. I would like a "pair" of the new movements, but with differing cases and dials as not to have too much monotonicity in the watch box. If they drag too long I will probably end up with the 005 too... but we shall see. Love them both, just wish the cases were a little different so I could justify it! ha


----------



## ctang

I guess if we are nitpicking about the date, I do wonder how the piece would look with a color matched date wheel (and numerals in white) - or better yet, no date at all!


----------



## acebruin

@Phase1 family pics please and also the back...


----------



## Phase1

acebruin said:


> @Phase1 family pics please and also the back...


Thanks for the tip @acebruin on a lead. Another member graciously yielded the Surwa's ownership to me, I'll give the previous owner the choice of commenting. Mean while, badly impromptu phone shots as requested. I'll try for better next time.


----------



## taiman_23

Phase1 said:


> Thanks for the tip @acebruin on a lead. Another member graciously yielded the Surwa's ownership to me, I'll give the previous owner the choice of commenting. Mean while, badly impromptu phone shots as requested. I'll try for better next time.
> 
> View attachment 16299111
> 
> View attachment 16299109
> 
> View attachment 16299110


Awesome collection of GSs!


----------



## GSNewbie

ViperDan said:


> I think you are talking yourself in circles, much like I do to myself.
> 
> I had a similar opinion. Having the SLGA007 and SLGH005 in hand at the same time, was tough.
> 
> On the other hand, even tracking such things is bordering on lunacy, as pretty much every watch out there is specified in the +/- 10 minutes from midnight range, and many are even worse than that. So, its absolutely in spec at the 5-minute ballpark, and I have noticed that every NEW GS I have tried switches before midnight, so I think they are doing it intentionally due to any drift from break-in.


Honestly, I don't see that I'm going in circles here argumentatively, or talking to myself. I interact here with other opinions, like you do😉

I guess it's more like the same arguments come up over and over again about how great and visually beautiful the watch is.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and is subjective. And yes, it is a beautiful watch - again for you to confirm.

Interesting the comments about the date change. The specifications for the date change are individual per manufacturer, but just closer to midnight than, for example, the SLGH005 and SLGA007 I bought.
These are my experiences and of course I'm happy if other people have other experiences, or it is indifferent to them, when the watch switches.
An international specification, according to which watches are regulated within a range of +/-10 minutes, is not known to me.
Possibly it is the specification of GS?!
I myself can not confirm that the new watches from GS all switch equally inaccurate, especially not before midnight.
Is just like a box of chocolates😉. But it can be eliminated by setting the hands better.
Both watches have their justification on the market and are certainly a step forward for GS, in the upper class.
Others are welcome to see it differently.

Now, have fun.


----------



## ink3027

Beautiful photos, thanks all. Does anyone have a small kitchen scale where they could weigh it? The GS site shows 170g but I'd be curious how much it weighs without all links in the bracelet.


----------



## bibbibart

The one and only Polish GS AD received yesterday probably the last two SLGA007s in the European Union which were not accounted for. 

Had them for a couple of hours only.


----------



## radoncdoc

Mine arrived today. Still in box. Can’t wait to open on Christmas Day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taiman_23

That will be one awesome present on Christmas day! Congrats on the new time piece.


----------



## GSNewbie

If anyone is still looking for a SLGA007 in Europe at a great price, please PM.I will then pass on the contact.
Good luck 🍀


----------



## Loevhagen

AD in Norway today. 😎


----------



## taiman_23

Loevhagen said:


> AD in Norway today. 😎


Both are beautiful pieces! Did you end up buy one or both watches?


----------



## Loevhagen

taiman_23 said:


> Both are beautiful pieces! Did you end up buy one or both watches?


Given the GS STOC (image below), I didn't get either. The reason is that the 005 miss the centre cap on the hands stack - and for the 007 - honestly, I have 3 blue dial GS already. I'm eyeing the SBGA413 in Q1 2022.


----------



## taiman_23

Loevhagen said:


> Given the GS STOC (image below), I didn't get either. The reason is that the 005 miss the centre cap on the hands stack - and for the 007 - honestly, I have 3 blue dial GS already. I'm eyeing the SBGA413 in Q1 2022.


You have three amazing pieces already! Also, you have all the GS movements covered. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## the.vrbc

Loevhagen said:


> Given the GS STOC (image below), I didn't get either. The reason is that the 005 miss the centre cap on the hands stack - and for the 007 - honestly, I have 3 blue dial GS already. I'm eyeing the SBGA413 in Q1 2022.


Man, I really wish you flip the ones on either side and go for the 007! You’ll regret skipping the 007 over those 2.


----------



## Loevhagen

the.vrbc said:


> Man, I really wish you flip the ones on either side and go for the 007*! You’ll regret skipping the 007 *over those 2.


Nope - the 007 has a fantastic dial, but a watch case that is so boring compared to the 62GS. A watch in my collection must have more than "just one feature". Have you tried the SGLA007? The dial is fantastic and the 5 days SD is cool, but the watch case is "boring" and the 22mm bracelet is just too much. IMHO. I'm concios about what to add to the collection.


----------



## Frabky

This is up personal taste. I don't agree with you. To me, the 007 is by far the nicest watch I have owned.


----------



## Loevhagen

If I could take the dial of the 007 and put it into a 62GS case - winner.  Furthermore, having a lug width of 21mm or 20mm making the SS bracelet less heavy - winner 2.0


----------



## Frabky

Had a short night yesterday and I took the opportunity to monitor when the date was actually changing. According to what I saw while having fun with my colleagues, it definitely started to move not before than 11:50 and was completely changed at 12:05.


----------



## GSNewbie

Thank you for your observation. The date itself switches within one second.
As I wrote, my watch starts around 11:30 and then is through 25 minutes later.
For the SLGH005 aka White Birch, GS has defined a range of -10/+10 minutes at midnight for the new Hi Beat caliber.
The information on the new SD is still pending as only Tokyo can answer here.
Whether this will be something this year, we will see😉
Nevertheless, I decided to buy the watch, although the tolerance range does not meet my expectations.
Also, the instruction manual says that the clock switches the date at midnight, not near midnight😬

Nevertheless, the advantages outweigh and after encouragement from my better half, I decided on the SLGA007.
Tomorrow, the bracelet will be shortened.
The precision already mentioned here I can confirm. 5 days, deviations missing.

Power reserve 123 hours.


----------



## Goyo924

I just received mine late yesterday. I’m surprised at how subtle the waves are most of the time. The true color is very difficult to capture too.


----------



## ctang

Goyo924 said:


> I just received mine late yesterday. I’m surprised at how subtle the waves are most of the time. The true color is very difficult to capture too.


This might be the best IRL photo of the 007 yet.

Keep ‘em coming guys.


----------



## Phase1

the quiet lake.


----------



## JLCF

Congratulations,

this new SD seems to have insane accuracy.
for the date change, I was also surprise to see my GS quartz (SBGX295 with 9F62) change 2:30 min after midnight...


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## GSNewbie

First of all, a happy 4th Advent to everyone here.
I now have feedback from GS on the date change.
According to the GS specific specifications, the tolerance for the date change towards midnight should be -15/+15 minutes.
This is relatively generous from the tolerance range for such a movement, but for a factual assessment a helpful information from GS.


----------



## uberval

LoProfile said:


> View attachment 16305649
> View attachment 16305650


Is that a panerai strap?


----------



## the.vrbc

Loevhagen said:


> Nope - the 007 has a fantastic dial, but a watch case that is so boring compared to the 62GS. A watch in my collection must have more than "just one feature". Have you tried the SGLA007? The dial is fantastic and the 5 days SD is cool, but the watch case is "boring" and the 22mm bracelet is just too much. IMHO. I'm concios about what to add to the collection.


Like another user mentioned, it's personal taste at the end of the day.
For ex I find the Skyflake on par with a Seiko Presage design wise if you remove the dial.

Calling the 007 a "one feature" watch sounds absolutely hilarious. 😂


----------



## the.vrbc




----------



## Loevhagen

the.vrbc said:


> Like another user mentioned, it's personal taste at the end of the day.
> For ex I find the Skyflake on par with a Seiko Presage design wise if you remove the dial.
> 
> Calling the 007 a "one feature" watch sounds absolutely hilarious. 😂


So _personal taste_ as you said, comes in two versions: Yours and the rest ("hilarious"). Good to know.


----------



## fmc000

Goyo924 said:


> I just received mine late yesterday. I’m surprised at how subtle the waves are most of the time. The true color is very difficult to capture too.


The blue looks very nice to me. Congrats.


----------



## LoProfile

uberval said:


> Is that a panerai strap?


It's a Hirsch Heritage strap. Great quality.


----------



## gychang03

LoProfile said:


> View attachment 16305649


have you tried any other strap combos?


----------



## Ccs127

For those in the US who still don't have one of these locked down, I have not-so-great news: After calling/emailing 25+ ADs around the country yesterday, I found a grand total of two SLGA007s that were unaccounted for. (I bought one of the two, from a dealer on the East Coast whose customer backed out at the last minute.) 

The only place that seems to have one in stock and unaccounted for (at least as of last night) is Schwanke-Kasten Jewelers in Milwaukee. They require first-time buyers to purchase in-store, though, so hope you don't mind a drive/flight to Wisconsin!

Excited to see mine when it gets here in a few days. Good luck, everyone, and enjoy!


----------



## taiman_23

Ccs127 said:


> For those in the US who still don't have one of these locked down, I have not-so-great news: After calling/emailing 25+ ADs around the country yesterday, I found a grand total of two SLGA007s that were unaccounted for. (I bought one of the two, from a dealer on the East Coast whose customer backed out at the last minute.)
> 
> The only place that seems to have one in stock and unaccounted for (at least as of last night) is Schwanke-Kasten Jewelers in Milwaukee. They require first-time buyers to purchase in-store, though, so hope you don't mind a drive/flight to Wisconsin!
> 
> Excited to see mine when it gets here in a few days. Good luck, everyone, and enjoy!


Good work on tracking one down and thanks for sharing info about the last one available you found. Congrats and enjoy that beauty!


----------



## the.vrbc

Loevhagen said:


> So _personal taste_ as you said, comes in two versions: Yours and the rest ("hilarious"). Good to know.


More like the whole GS forum and yours. 😉


----------



## ctang

I finally saw one in the metal today and oh boy, as amazing as some of the photos are none of them really do justice to this piece!


----------



## guber

I am badly in want of SLGA007. If anyone is interested in selling or knows where to get it, let me know. I am in the Bay Area...........


----------



## MattFra22

Loevhagen said:


> Nope - the 007 has a fantastic dial, but a watch case that is so boring compared to the 62GS. A watch in my collection must have more than "just one feature". Have you tried the SGLA007? The dial is fantastic and the 5 days SD is cool, but the watch case is "boring" and the 22mm bracelet is just too much. IMHO. I'm concios about what to add to the collection.


Sorry for the late question. What are the “2 features” of your skyflake? If that case is boring af for GS standards, I don’t know what is. And please don’t say the non-matching PR indicator as a cop out.


----------



## Goyo924

Congrats to all of the new SLGA007 owners. I’m very pleased with my Series 9 pair. I would have thought the number of differences between the spring drive and hi beat Series 9 watches would have been minimal but I’ve found quite a few differences besides the uncapped second hand.  My photography skills are limited but I’m hoping to shoot some of the differences later this week.


----------



## BreadCrumbs

Goyo924 said:


> Congrats to all of the new SLGA007 owners. I’m very pleased with my Series 9 pair. I would have thought the number of differences between the spring drive and hi beat Series 9 watches would have been minimal but I’ve found quite a few differences besides the uncapped second hand.  My photography skills are limited but I’m hoping to shoot some of the differences later this week.


My biggest shock is how the crystals are different between the two. Don't think I've ever seen anyone mentioned it. Explains why the SLGA007 is 0.1 mm thicker.


----------



## kyle1234c

Really love the dial on this but just can't get into this new case shape and boy £8200 is really getting a fair bit over Rolex, glashutte original, JLC etc for a time and date only watch. Seems to have had no problem with selling though!


----------



## taiman_23

BreadCrumbs said:


> My biggest shock is how the crystals are different between the two. Don't think I've ever seen anyone mentioned it. Explains why the SLGA007 is 0.1 mm thicker.


Could you please elaborate on the differences?
I am curious, since you are blessed to own both.


----------



## loganhunter2009

guber said:


> I am badly in want of SLGA007. If anyone is interested in selling or knows where to get it, let me know. I am in the Bay Area...........


You can try to drive down to Beverly Hills. There is a Grand Seiko Boutique.


----------



## guber

loganhunter2009 said:


> You can try to drive down to Beverly Hills. There is a Grand Seiko Boutique.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks. But that won't happen for a while......


----------



## LoProfile

gychang03 said:


> have you tried any other strap combos?


It's crazy difficult to capture the dial. I tried a flashlight because that's about the maximum of my photography skills. All 3 are Hirsch straps btw:


----------



## mario1971

Congratulations on your purchase! Here's my new 007, received three days ago. Sorry for the poor photo quality.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

There MAY be one at a store near me. If there is, my wallet is gonna hurt real bad. If there isn't, I'll be bummed but my wallet, and my wife, will be happy!


----------



## Ccs127

guber said:


> I am badly in want of SLGA007. If anyone is interested in selling or knows where to get it, let me know. I am in the Bay Area...........


I just heard back from the London Jewelers in Manhasset, New York--they apparently have one in stock. I'd reach out quickly. 516-627-7475, ask for Jamie.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

Ccs127 said:


> I just heard back from the London Jewelers in Manhasset, New York--they apparently have one in stock. I'd reach out quickly. 516-627-7475, ask for Jamie.


I just called. It is there. In store purchase only.


----------



## BreadCrumbs

taiman_23 said:


> Could you please elaborate on the differences?
> I am curious, since you are blessed to own both.


The SLGA007's crystal is slightly domed, while the SLGH005's crystal is flat. In GS's own words for the SLGA007: "Dual-curved sapphire crystal". For the SLGH005: "Box shaped sapphire crystal".


----------



## guber

Well...........this am I got a note that SLGA007 was available for purchase, but got sold out immediately through the boutique store.....

Dear ...

Thank you for reaching out, yes, it indeed was in stock, but we are sold out right now. We recommend selecting the _“Notify when available”_ option on the product page to be notified when it comes back in stock. At this time, we do not have a timeline of when they will be back in stock.

Please feel free to reach out to us anytime.

Thank you very much.


Best regards,


----------



## sanyuan

I have just received my 007 as well. Because of the extra weight, I will switch out the steel band with a leather strap. Which of the 3 strap colors matches best with the watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Obnxs

I bit the bullet on Chrono24 giving an above MSRP but below asking offer to a seller out of Japan. Paid a bit under a 10% mark up.

I even had a friend in Singapore check stores there.

Anyway, I'll be part of the owners club shortly.


----------



## taiman_23

BreadCrumbs said:


> The SLGA007's crystal is slightly domed, while the SLGH005's crystal is flat. In GS's own words for the SLGA007: "Dual-curved sapphire crystal". For the SLGH005: "Box shaped sapphire crystal".


Very interesting. So, are both cases exactly the same? GS has the SLGH005 at a thickness of 11.7 and the SLGA007 at 11.8. My guess, same case but thickness difference of 0.1 is due to domed crystal.


----------



## BreadCrumbs

taiman_23 said:


> Very interesting. So, are both cases exactly the same? GS has the SLGH005 at a thickness of 11.7 and the SLGA007 at 11.8. My guess, same case by thickness difference of 0.1 is due to domed crystal.


Based on my brief comparison of both (I've been exclusively wearing the SLGA007), they have the same case. And that's my guess too. The extra 0.1 mm comes from the domed crystal.


----------



## ctang

loganhunter2009 said:


> You can try to drive down to Beverly Hills. There is a Grand Seiko Boutique.


Poor guy whose watch that is. They’re letting everyone handle and fawn over it while it waits for him to pick up


----------



## bibbibart

ctang said:


> Poor guy whose watch that is. They’re letting everyone handle and fawn over it while it waits for him to pick up


Well this address for people from other parts of the World sounds like some very very veeeeerrrry rich film actor. So maybe not that poor at all


----------



## wrxdev

There is one at Exquisite Timepieces in Naples, FL. I decided not to purchase. Try calling them and you may be in luck.


----------



## ctang

bibbibart said:


> Well this address for people from other parts of the World sounds like some very very veeeeerrrry rich film actor. So maybe not that poor at all


While the boutique is at a very expensive place, it serves a wide area in LA and plenty of mere mortals could be the guy who’s eagerly anticipating picking it up. 

I’m in an identical situation with mine which is at a different AD waiting for me. I asked them specifically not to have it become the piece shown to people interested in it and wanting to try it on and their response was “we would never do that. It’s your watch not ours now, and is safely tucked away in the back of the safe along with your other watch waiting for delivery.” (I had paid for it right when it arrived to the AD and I got the call)

To each their own though, for all I know the guy doesn’t care one bit.


----------



## bibbibart

I was only joking. Fully understand your attitude towards own goods. Never let anyone drive my car. 

But still - a Beverly Hills GS boutique sounds for many of us like a very splendid place.


----------



## neonate

Fit is great- even for a bracelet averse guy. Finishing is phenomenal!


----------



## guber

Someone reselling for over $12K......


----------



## Dr Obnxs

There's a NIB on Chrono24 for $9463. It's listed as Priced On Request.....


----------



## guber

It seems that Grand Seiko will release more through their Boutique online store...............


----------



## uberval

guber said:


> It seems that Grand Seiko will release more through their Boutique online store...............


Where did you see that


----------



## taiman_23

uberval said:


> Where did you see that


They just released a handful earlier this afternoon. Unfortunately, sold out in minutes. Just confirmed by a fellow GS member.


----------



## mario1971

neonate said:


> Fit is great- even for a bracelet averse guy. Finishing is phenomenal!


The finish is nice, but grab one hand on the case and the other on the bracelet endlink and move it slightly and you will see the gap in your watch widening. I did such a test and I am not satisfied with it, because there can be various fine dust and sand falling into it.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

taiman_23 said:


> They just released a handful earlier this afternoon. Unfortunately, sold out in minutes. Just confirmed by a fellow GS member.


It seems that other than a few last units, this watch now really only can be bought in the resale market. Expect MSRP+ from here on out!


----------



## gagnello

Holy crap I haven’t seen this before. Damn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Obnxs

mario1971 said:


> The finish is nice, but grab one hand on the case and the other on the bracelet endlink and move it slightly and you will see the gap in your watch widening. I did such a test and I am not satisfied with it, because there can be various fine dust and sand falling into it.


Same is true with my Speedmaster. Tolerance stacking can be a *****.


----------



## neonate

mario1971 said:


> The finish is nice, but grab one hand on the case and the other on the bracelet endlink and move it slightly and you will see the gap in your watch widening. I did such a test and I am not satisfied with it, because there can be various fine dust and sand falling into it.


Yes, you are right. Most of the time it is going to be on a strap for me, at least after initial honeymoon period.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Dr Obnxs said:


> It seems that other than a few last units, this watch now really only can be bought in the resale market. Expect MSRP+ from here on out!


I don't know if this site still has them. But they are listing for the MSRP,








Grand Seiko SLGA007 Lake Suwa 5-Day Spring Drive Limited Edition


Features:Limited to 2,021 pieces5 Day / 120 Hour Power Reserve from NEW 9RA2Hours, minutes & secondsDate windowZaratsu polishingScrew-down crown 10 bar water resistance Specifications:Gender: GentsMovement: Calibre 9RA2Driving system: 9R Spring Drive Power Reserve: Approximately 120 hours / 5...




www.caratco.com


----------



## taiman_23

loganhunter2009 said:


> I don't know if this site still has them. But they are listing for the MSRP,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Seiko SLGA007 Lake Suwa 5-Day Spring Drive Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Features:Limited to 2,021 pieces5 Day / 120 Hour Power Reserve from NEW 9RA2Hours, minutes & secondsDate windowZaratsu polishingScrew-down crown 10 bar water resistance Specifications:Gender: GentsMovement: Calibre 9RA2Driving system: 9R Spring Drive Power Reserve: Approximately 120 hours / 5...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caratco.com


Carat & Co sold out roughly 3 or 4 days after announcement. None available now.


----------



## MattFra22

Just picked mine up from the AD! Photos to follow in the coming days.


----------



## Ccs127

Just picked mine up--such a beautiful watch! It's pretty incredible how much it changes depending on lighting conditions. It looks like a flat navy dial in darker rooms or from straight-on...but when the light hits it just right, it's stunning.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

Ccs127 said:


> Just picked mine up--such a beautiful watch! It's pretty incredible how much it changes depending on lighting conditions. It looks like a flat navy dial in darker rooms or from straight-on...but when the light hits it just right, it's stunning.
> View attachment 16314910


Each one of these posts makes waiting for mine that much harder!

Grrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## John Price

Dr Obnxs said:


> Each one of these posts makes waiting for mine that much harder!
> 
> Grrrrrrrr!!!!!


Yep! Got mine on layaway and need to sell my SBGK005 before I can go pick it up. MUST... BE... PATIENT.


----------



## DougCC

Available now at Seiko Boutique.
Grand Seiko Spring Drive 5 Days SLGA007 Lake Suwa Limited Watch – Grand Seiko Official Boutique (grandseikoboutique.us)


----------



## Dr Obnxs

DougCC said:


> Available now at Seiko Boutique.
> Grand Seiko Spring Drive 5 Days SLGA007 Lake Suwa Limited Watch – Grand Seiko Official Boutique (grandseikoboutique.us)


Holy Sh*t, Batman!

I got one at MSRP. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Watchretriever

DougCC said:


> Available now at Seiko Boutique.
> Grand Seiko Spring Drive 5 Days SLGA007 Lake Suwa Limited Watch – Grand Seiko Official Boutique (grandseikoboutique.us)


Good find! I just received mine last week and almost gave up on trying to find one at an AD. I wonder if this will be the last time they're available through the boutique.


----------



## ctang

DougCC said:


> Available now at Seiko Boutique.
> Grand Seiko Spring Drive 5 Days SLGA007 Lake Suwa Limited Watch – Grand Seiko Official Boutique (grandseikoboutique.us)


This is good karma. I hope they go on wrists and not to more flippers.


----------



## Watchretriever

Well, that was quick, it's gone.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

What's up with GS though? These are dribbling out like an old man's urine!


----------



## John Price

ctang said:


> This is good karma. I hope they go on wrists and not to more flippers.


I see some already for sale for substantially more than MSRP. So, unfortunately at least some are going to flippers.


----------



## GSNewbie

These are the prices for which the watches are offered, whether they are sold for that, probably only the respective buyer and seller knows.


----------



## guber

Available for sale on the website. Ordered it 5 min ago!


----------



## bibbibart

Looks like still available at 12:13AM CET. Go grab yours at MSRP!!!


----------



## Dr Obnxs

So, in one day they're in stock, sold out, then in stock again. Are they stocking as they come out of production or are they finding some in the back of cupboards?

It's be interesting if they had a counter to know how far through the run of 2021 units there gone.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

And I just looked a minute ago and they still listed as "in stock"!

Go figure!


----------



## guber

Maybe it is not so limited.......


----------



## Dr Obnxs

guber said:


> Maybe it is not so limited.......


I thought the same thing. But if they said limited to 2021 pieces and went higher, that's be a bad misrepresentation. But then again, who is counting besides them?


----------



## bibbibart

C’mon, it’s easy to count from 1 to 2.021. And easy job to spot double numbers in a serie. And I do not know what is others’ opinion on Japanese, but based on my experience I can say they are hard working artisans, not cheaters. 

Reasons for additional stock may be numerous (for one - who doesn’t have logistics or supply problems these days?). Great they’re again available for you over there in the US.


----------



## acebruin

They saved some to be released in small batches online after initial launch, people complain... They released all at once to ADs and Boutiques, people complain... Proof that you can't make everyone happy especially these days. Be grateful you can still get one at msrp straight from the source this late in the game. And take your win!


----------



## acebruin

From what I remember though, Grand Seiko themselves never announced all 2021 pieces were sold out... The ones allocated to ADs and Boutiques might all be sold out except maybe a handful. But they never did say we've allocated all 2021 pieces...


----------



## sgtiger

acebruin said:


> They saved some to be released in small batches online after initial launch, people complain... They released all at once to ADs and Boutiques, people complain... Proof that you can't make everyone happy especially these days. Be grateful you can still get one at msrp straight from the source this late in the game. And take your win!


Good advice, I took my win right now!


----------



## Dr Obnxs

I'm not complaining as much as being mystified.

But for those who get them, it's good news indeed!


----------



## Dr Obnxs

And it's back to "contact us". I'm guessing that as they come out of manufacturing and final Q/C they go into boutique sales inventory.


----------



## guber

Thank you very much for your order and congrats on acquiring the SLGA007!

Please note that our shipping will be closed until Tuesday, December 28th. We will ship your order on the 28th with a complimentary upgrade to next day air to deliver on Wednesday, December 29th. Please of course let us know if there is any issue with that delivery date or if you have any other questions in the meantime.

Happy Holidays!

The Grand Seiko Boutique Online team

 
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acebruin

Nice, congrats guys!


----------



## thewatchidiot

Mine arrived this afternoon. Will need to take to a jeweler for sizing as it looks like double screws to me.
First impression was, “my that’s sparkly”


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

MattFra22 said:


> Just picked mine up from the AD! Photos to follow in the coming days.


Enjoy it in great health and happy holidays, Matt!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gychang03

For whoever it was that asked... The watch head without the bracelet weighs 68 grams.


----------



## uberval

The video on YT from "The Minute Mon" on the Slga007 incredibly capture the watch


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## uberval

Hi guys, there is a watch available at an AD in Nancy in France with European shipping. The watch is new and sold at MSRP. Initially the watch was reserved for me but I've found one closer to my home. So the watch is free of reservation and in stock ! 
The AD is "Bijouterie EDOUARD GENTON Nancy", you should ask for Sybille, she is a very nice seller that helped a lot to reserve one. Number is +33 (0)3 83 22 72 16. I asked and they are used to insured european shipping, they do that a lot.


----------



## MattFra22

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Enjoy it in great health and happy holidays, Matt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Same to you! Pics still incoming - I know this thread hasn't seen enough of those .


----------



## uberval

After months of waiting, here it comes!


----------



## MattFra22

MattFra22 said:


> Just picked mine up from the AD! Photos to follow in the coming days.


 I should definitely stick to my day job… best I was able to capture so far.


----------



## MattFra22

MattFra22 said:


> I should definitely stick to my day job… best I was able to capture so far.
> 
> View attachment 16316598
> 
> View attachment 16316599
> 
> View attachment 16316597


Also, any owners noticing the prismatic effect when the indices catch direct sunlight? Absolutely amazing!


----------



## c.capt

thewatchidiot said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon. Will need to take to a jeweler for sizing as it looks like double screws to me.
> First impression was, “my that’s sparkly”


You only need one screwdriver! It’s two individual screws, screwed directly into the link, and then a non-threaded bar between.


----------



## c.capt

Adding my crappy phone pic to the collection of amazing photos because I can’t take it off my wrist long enough to get good pics  good luck to those still (im)patiently waiting! Hope you get them soon!!

A couple of initial impressions: I did notice a bit more end link slop than I like, seems like just the top right so I might try a thicker spring bar to see if that helps.

I kinda wish the outer center links on the bracelet would have a polished micro-bevel to them or something to increase the distinction and contrast with the middle center link. It just feels kinda flat the way it is. 

The iridescence of the hour markers is really cool. Looks like holographic gilding or similar to a white MOP color gradient in the right light.

I really appreciate the subdued caseback crystal logo unlike some other models. I wish the plates/bridges were a bit more skeletonized so you could see more of the movement but I'm assuming this was done for structural integrity because of the new movement architecture.

Congrats to all my fellow owners and soon-to-be owners out there!


----------



## ctang

It seems like they’re being distributed very quickly, but also that anyone who wants one and is reasonably determined is able to track one down with some persistence. This is how a limited edition drop should be done. Bravo Grand Seiko!


----------



## Loevhagen

For the next celebration...


----------



## JumpJ37

ctang said:


> It seems like they’re being distributed very quickly, but also that anyone who wants one and is reasonably determined is able to track one down with some persistence. This is how a limited edition drop should be done. Bravo Grand Seiko!


I think they did a great job for this one. Everyone I know that wanted one was able to get it with just a little bit of persistence. I’ve already got the White Birch, which I like a lot, so I passed on this one. A friend of mine was able to get two and only bought the second to establish a purchase history with his AD. Rather than scalping, he’s listing for around retail + tax. 

I’ve seen some as high as $12K! Will be interesting to see where these settle down on the secondary market. I’d be surprised if there were many more than 2,021 White Birch out there and they’re selling at a 10% discount, but it’s still a regular production model. I sure hope GS doesn’t turn into Rolex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

c.capt said:


> You only need one screwdriver! It’s two individual screws, screwed directly into the link, and then a non-threaded bar between.


Thanks for the advice, it worked!


----------



## Dr Obnxs




----------



## Dr Obnxs

I gotta say it's very hard to get a good photo of the dial.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

JumpJ37 said:


> I think they did a great job for this one. Everyone I know that wanted one was able to get it with just a little bit of persistence. I’ve already got the White Birch, which I like a lot, so I passed on this one. A friend of mine was able to get two and only bought the second to establish a purchase history with his AD. Rather than scalping, he’s listing for around retail + tax.
> 
> I’ve seen some as high as $12K! Will be interesting to see where these settle down on the secondary market. I’d be surprised if there were many more than 2,021 White Birch out there and they’re selling at a 10% discount, but it’s still a regular production model. I sure hope GS doesn’t turn into Rolex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up with two as well. Don't ask... Anyway, one will be posted in the for sale forum at a price that just recoups my costs.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Sized and loving it!


----------



## sgtiger

This watch is one of the best:


----------



## Watchretriever

Been loving mine, but have a need to free up some cash somewhat quickly. probably will need to sell a few from my collection possibly including this one. Very torn though, it’s such a stunner.


----------



## Loevhagen

This reference seems hyped. It's a lovely watch - it sure is - but that is not mutually exclusive some people buying it for scalping. That is just sad. But heck, over 2000 examples on the market...it's not a hard to get reference.  So, those wanting it - just exercise some patience.


----------



## Dr Obnxs

Loevhagen said:


> This reference seems hyped. It's a lovely watch - it sure is - but that is not mutually exclusive some people buying it for scalping. That is just sad. But heck, over 2000 examples on the market...it's not a hard to get reference.  So, those wanting it - just exercise some patience.


It's hyped by the community more than Grand Seiko though. It's not a perfect watch, but it's a damned good one. Time will tell.


----------



## sidewindingroads

Navy blue with waves what more can you ask for? It was the perfect watch for me and unfortunately I was too late to the game. Called up the boutiques and various ads but it was all sold out... Only way is thru the scalpers but I managed to get one at rrp. I'm certain even selling at rrp there was profit to be made - I saw some original listed at a lower price 3-6 months ago 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## loganhunter2009

Loevhagen said:


> This reference seems hyped. It's a lovely watch - it sure is - but that is not mutually exclusive some people buying it for scalping. That is just sad. But heck, over 2000 examples on the market...it's not a hard to get reference.  So, those wanting it - just exercise some patience.


Well so are Rolex watches and look at their prices.


----------



## chatman

ctang said:


> Poor guy whose watch that is. They’re letting everyone handle and fawn over it while it waits for him to pick up


I got mine a few days ago from Westtime Beverly Hills. I really like it, but Westtime couldn't size it for me (!!) So I visited the Beverly Hills boutique, the place where I originally tried to source the piece. When I showed up they actually had two SLGA007's for sale - exactly two more than they were expecting. One was a reservation that canceled. The other was an unexpected allocation. So it was a bit of a forehead smacker for the boutique manager to learn that he could've fulfilled a few more orders (including mine) after all. But by then I'd already bought mine. 

There does seem to be some drama around the supply of this watch though. Apparently the first one that was allocated to me at Westtime was accidentally sold to someone else, and they had to move a few mountains with GS to score another one for me. Glad I was able to get it though. I've been wearing it for a the last few days and am amazed at how beautiful and practical it is - long power reserve, very accurate, and not nearly as thick as any of my other GS'es.


----------



## uberval

Same for my AD, they didnt expect to get one and yet I got that surprise call


----------



## chatman

Loevhagen said:


> Nope - the 007 has a fantastic dial, but a watch case that is so boring compared to the 62GS. A watch in my collection must have more than "just one feature". Have you tried the SGLA007? The dial is fantastic and the 5 days SD is cool, but the watch case is "boring" and the 22mm bracelet is just too much. IMHO. I'm concios about what to add to the collection.


I know this is subjective, but the idea that the SLGA007 is a "one feature" watch is ridiculous. 

New spring drive that is more accurate than any previous movement? Check.
Thinner just about every other GS? Check.
Gorgeous movement with skeletonized rotor, bead blasting and tons of angleage? Check.
Solid, non-rattling bracelet? Check.
Gold on the seconds hand and GS logo? Check.
Stunning dial that actually looks like the thing it's supposed to look like? Check.
Read-mounted power reserve with blued indicator and 5 days of power reserve (?!?) Check.
I've got a few other GS'es, including the blue-dial SBGA433 and SBGA413. This one is better than both on technical and finishing grounds (as it should be given the price). The movement is far better, the dial is sublime, the bracelet is far better, and the watch is thinner and wears better on the wrist thanks to its lower center of gravity. The SBGA413 will probably get more attention because of its remarkable dial, but the SLGA007 is not far off on the dial pyrotechnics. 

All that said, I would love to see a 44GS-style case reminiscent of my SBGH269 with 9-series case proportions and movements. Those polished lug flanks are a sight to behold, though the brushed finishing is much more tolerant to daily wear.


----------



## bibbibart

Mine has finally arrived. What a dial…


----------



## GSNewbie

Hello together,

hope you have survived the Christmas holidays well😉.
I have a question for the people who bought the SLGA007 to wear it and also have more than 5 days on the wrist.
According to GS, the watch should be fully wound after 5-8 days, with a daily wearing time of about 12 hours.
My watch does not manage that.
I think that the watch winds much worse compared to the SBGA407. Knew this so far from Omega only😬
What are your experiences?


----------



## Incompass

Interesting. Got one for Christmas and will see how it winds compared to the others. My experience with the other two spring drives I have all be it limited is they wind much easier than other brand automatics I have had. Doesn’t take to many turns to fully power the 271 or 201.

Anyone else think the 007 reminds them of the IWC Ingenieur. Will say the dial is amazing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

I look forward to hearing back on that one.
In the meantime, I will discuss the topic with my dealer and possibly test it on my watch winder.
Interestingly, GS writes (translated from German GS Homepage), quote:
"The slim profile of the caliber 9RA5 results from the redesign and repositioning of the "Magic Lever". Developed by Seiko itself in 1959, the Magic Lever increases the efficiency of the automatic winding mechanism by harnessing the energy
from the bilateral movement of the oscillating weight. In the new caliber, the new Magic Lever has been relocated and is now further away from the center of the movement to reduce its height. Remarkably, this does not result in a loss of efficiency of the winding mechanism." End quote.

As explained, I can't confirm this statement of GS on my SLGA007, unfortunately.

By the way, I do not see any similarity with the IWC Ingenieur - fortunately😉.


----------



## guber

GSNewbie said:


> Hello together,
> 
> hope you have survived the Christmas holidays well😉.
> I have a question for the people who bought the SLGA007 to wear it and also have more than 5 days on the wrist.
> According to GS, the watch should be fully wound after 5-8 days, with a daily wearing time of about 12 hours.
> My watch does not manage that.
> I think that the watch winds much worse compared to the SBGA407. Knew this so far from Omega only😬
> What are your experiences?


Are you saying that power reserve doesnt go to full after a week of wearing it?


----------



## GSNewbie

Yes, even more, I wear the watch now 9 days and the watch does not get beyond the estimated 75% winding.Unless I would manually wind it. 🤨


----------



## uberval

After 5 days of wearing the watch at day and resting it at night. It was indeed fully winded, without any manual winding. I guess that it mainly depends on how much you move a day...


----------



## GSNewbie

One could assume that, if it weren't for the direct comparison with the SLGA001 and SBGA407. Whereby the latter winds up best.


----------



## guber

My new daily driver 😉


----------



## loganhunter2009

guber said:


> View attachment 16329923
> M


Nice. The advantage of wearing this GS is that you look nice with it and won't get mugged in the middle of the street.


----------



## loganhunter2009

So has anyone else been measuring the accuracy of this watch. I had it for almost a month now and I haven't seen it lose any time at all. I am using the Atomic Clock app on my android phone. Just curious to know if anyone else got something different than I have.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Interesting review of the SLGA007 on YouTube:


----------



## Goyo924

loganhunter2009 said:


> So has anyone else been measuring the accuracy of this watch. I had it for almost a month now and I haven't seen it lose any time at all. I am using the Atomic Clock app on my android phone. Just curious to know if anyone else got something different than I have.


2 weeks of ownership here and I haven’t been able to detect any deviation whatsoever.


----------



## Kakemonster

GSNewbie said:


> Yes, even more, I wear the watch now 9 days and the watch does not get beyond the estimated 75% winding.Unless I would manually wind it. 🤨


I actually experience the same thing. The last few notches on the power reserve kind of seems more "difficult" to power up unless you manually wind it.

I also find that the manual wind is not as efficient as my other spring drive. It takes much more winding to power up 3 days on the slga007 compared to my other spring drive.


----------



## GSNewbie

loganhunter2009 said:


> So has anyone else been measuring the accuracy of this watch. I had it for almost a month now and I haven't seen it lose any time at all. I am using the Atomic Clock app on my android phone. Just curious to know if anyone else got something different than I have.


Hi, I too can report on the rate deviation that there is none +/- 0 seconds in 10 days.


----------



## Frabky

The accuracy is really good. I changed time zone once so I can only report 2x 15 days. 0 sec/day. I wouldn't be surprised if this watch keeps time like HAQ over a year.


----------



## Magikarpediem

Ahmazing watch congrats!


----------



## guber

I played tennis for an hour and the watch is wound to 100% power reserve.


----------



## Kakemonster

I've worn the watch since Wednesday for more than 12 hours straight doing various chores around and in the house. The power reserve was half full when I started paying attention to this and 3 full days later it is still not full yet. It is slowly getting there, but it will probably take at least two more full days. For me it seems that getting that power reserve to max does not come easy. So that is effectively 5 days from half to max.


----------



## remkow

Ha- I honestly never paid attention to how long it took... I just put it on; and essentially haven't taken it off. Almost 4 weeks now- still seeing +/- 0 seconds. Power reserve is at full max every time I happen to be admiring the movement. I guess that means it will run for 5 days if I take it off- which is a bit academic as I have no plans to take it off; and if/ when I do it will be to swap out to another watch in the collection for a number of weeks. Love this watch!


----------



## GSNewbie

Everyone can handle this the way they want.
The fact is that the 9R65 caliber takes 3-5 days to fully wind and the 9RA2 should take 5-8 days to fully wind. This is understandable, as the watch also has a higher power reserve.
But it is about the efficiency, at least for the people who are interested in this.
Questions that arise in connection with the new movement can certainly be answered by GS. So you get to know your watch and the movement better and know what you can actually expect.
Should GS find deviations from what is specified, remedial action can be taken and the forum/user will also benefit.
As for the efficiency, you can test that relatively sober by watchwinder - there is then also no need for individual wear comparisons😉


----------



## GSNewbie

For those who also look more closely, a note about the date change.
I could observe that the clock switches at very different times before midnight.
Sometimes it is 6 minutes before midnight, sometimes 1 minute and twenty seconds, or at all possible times in between. 
This is also new to me. 
Compared with the "old" Spring Drive caliber 9R65, where the watch always regularly 4 minutes and 30 seconds after midnight changes the date, the new caliber switches very differently, but always before midnight😬


----------



## remkow

Compared to my 9R65 powered Blue Snowflake, I had the impression that the 9RA2 wound to full power quicker- as by the time I thought to admire the movement for a while, I was already at full power- whereas with the dial-side 9R65 I was always a bit aware of the process of getting to full power. Maybe should have a proper check...


----------



## whineboy

GSNewbie said:


> Everyone can handle this the way they want.
> The fact is that the 9R65 caliber takes 3-5 days to fully wind and the 9RA2 should take 5-8 days to fully wind. This is understandable, as the watch also has a higher power reserve.
> But it is about the efficiency, at least for the people who are interested in this.
> Questions that arise in connection with the new movement can certainly be answered by GS. So you get to know your watch and the movement better and know what you can actually expect.
> Should GS find deviations from what is specified, remedial action can be taken and the forum/user will also benefit.
> As for the efficiency, you can test that relatively sober by watchwinder - there is then also no need for individual wear comparisons


The 9R65 in my Spring winds from 0 to 100% in less than 6 hours of routine, non-athletic wear. If yours takes 3-5 days, perhaps it needs to be checked by Grand Seiko service. 


Having a great time….


----------



## GSNewbie

The information about the full winding and its duration are given by GS in the user manual.
Discussing individual wearing habits makes little sense, so I simply posted the manufacturer's specifications.😉


----------



## mario1971

loganhunter2009 said:


> So has anyone else been measuring the accuracy of this watch. I had it for almost a month now and I haven't seen it lose any time at all. I am using the Atomic Clock app on my android phone. Just curious to know if anyone else got something different than I have.


For 10 days he lost -0.3s. I think I must have a flawed mechanism.


----------



## taiman_23

Strange. Mine is running about +0.5 seconds off after 14 days. My SD movement must be in need of an adjustment too 🤣.


----------



## Incompass

Mine has scary accuracy also. Are there other watches other than true high accuracy quartz watches that have this kind of accuracy? I am curious if the higher end Swiss watches like PP, Vascheron or others achieve this accuracy or get close. I’ve owned an Overseas but it wasn’t that accurate and the power reserve was lacking. I get the spring drive is an advantage but curious…sorry if this is a stupid question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctang

whineboy said:


> The 9R65 in my Spring winds from 0 to 100% in less than 6 hours of routine, non-athletic wear. If yours takes 3-5 days, perhaps it needs to be checked by Grand Seiko service.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


My (white) snowflake also winds to full very fast. Too fast for my taste actually. Given the PR is on the dial side I prefer not to see it pegged at full all the time, rather somewhere in the middle is nice. Even if I start wearing it when it’s <10% by the end of the day it’s at full. So, I was hoping my Lake Suwa would be less efficient at gaining PR than the snowflake is. To each their own!


----------



## super_purple

Has anyone here put the SLGA007 on a strap yet? I tried mine on a matt navy blue alligator leather strap but it looked very different (worse) to what I expected. I'm not usually a fan of SS bracelets but this time I'm struggling to find an alternative.


----------



## bibbibart

super_purple said:


> Has anyone here put the SLGA007 on a strap yet? I tried mine on a matt navy blue alligator leather strap but it looked very different (worse) to what I expected. I'm not usually a fan of SS bracelets but this time I'm struggling to find an alternative.


I can”t imagine a Suwa on a leather strap. It just cannot match. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## uberval

super_purple said:


> Has anyone here put the SLGA007 on a strap yet? I tried mine on a matt navy blue alligator leather strap but it looked very different (worse) to what I expected. I'm not usually a fan of SS bracelets but this time I'm struggling to find an alternative.


I've seen pictures of the watch with a few leather strap. The best combo I've seen so far (IMO), is with a black alligator. Very classy.


----------



## mario1971

Just a bracelet.


----------



## John Price

whineboy said:


> The 9R65 in my Spring winds from 0 to 100% in less than 6 hours of routine, non-athletic wear. If yours takes 3-5 days, perhaps it needs to be checked by Grand Seiko service.
> 
> 
> Having a great time….


Yeah, mine's the same way. During an ordinary day of just regular activity my Spring and also my Snowflake will be fully wound after 6-8 hours.


----------



## John Price

uberval said:


> I've seen pictures of the watch with a few leather strap. The best combo I've seen so far (IMO), is with a black alligator. Very classy.


I bet it would also be nice on a semi gloss brown alligator too.


----------



## dakotajames

Might be missing somthing (i own 2 GS), can't you just hand wind to capacity?


----------



## buggravy

Mine was at about 25% when I put it on this morning, and just over 50% when I took it off about 10 hours later.


----------



## SteveFWatches

The most beautiful GS I’ve ever seen in my life


----------



## GSNewbie

mario1971 said:


> For 10 days he lost -0.3s. I think I must have a flawed mechanism.


Is that why you are selling it again?🧐😎


----------



## mario1971

GSNewbie said:


> Is that why you are selling it again?🧐😎


 Not because of. There is no adjustment on the clasp - and this is an important aspect for me.


----------



## GSNewbie

Aha, then I believe that. Could also have been that you deal in watches😉


----------



## sanyuan

Here you go!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

sanyuan said:


> Here you go!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Where is that strap from?


----------



## neonate

sanyuan said:


> Here you go!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got the right capture of the color! Strap looks great.


----------



## sanyuan

The strap was bought via Etsy from www.tunsstore.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## loganhunter2009

Working with my SLGA007









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## taiman_23

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 16352518
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352519
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352520
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352523
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352524
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352525
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352527


“Waves” on the waves!


----------



## ctang

Nice to see the 007 where it belongs!


----------



## Kakemonster

I tested the power reserve recently. It actually outperformed the advertised 5 days, it lasted 5 days and about 8 hours before stopping.


----------



## loganhunter2009

How much longer will people begin to take notice of Grand Seiko and the Spring Drive movement?


----------



## GSNewbie

Frabky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First picture of my beloved new watch. After almost one week, I can say that I absolutely love it. The dial changes all the time: from plain dark blue to sparking waves in light blue.
> 
> The movement is incredible: +0 second after 6 days.
> 
> I will make a review after one month.
> 
> View attachment 16288048


Hey, whatˋs about your review🧐😉.

Sorry if I'm a little impatient. But I would be interested to hear what you have to report after a month.


----------



## GSNewbie

GSNewbie said:


> First of all, a happy 4th Advent to everyone here.
> I now have feedback from GS on the date change.
> According to the GS specific specifications, the tolerance for the date change towards midnight should be -15/+15 minutes.
> This is relatively generous from the tolerance range for such a movement, but for a factual assessment a helpful information from GS.


I still have to refer to my previous post.
GS has once again provided more precise information here. 
For the caliber 9RA2 which is in the SLGA007, applies in addition to the written that the process of the date change should also begin earliest 15 minutes before midnight and must be completed at latest 15 minutes after midnight. After all, the date change should not last longer than 30 minutes in total.
My watch starts for e.g. at 11.35 p.m. which is out of specification.


----------



## loganhunter2009

guber said:


> I played tennis for an hour and the watch is wound to 100% power reserve.


Man, you put a lot of sweat on a new watch. Hopefully you aren't planning to sell it.


----------



## guber

loganhunter2009 said:


> Man, you put a lot of sweat on a new watch. Hopefully you aren't planning to sell it.


Absolutely not!


----------



## loganhunter2009

SLGA009 is coming out soon. Same watch as the SLGA007 but different dial texture and color. More similar to Birch. Who is planning to buy it?


----------



## John Price

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 16352518
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352519
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352520
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352523
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352524
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352525
> 
> 
> View attachment 16352527


Love how your photos show the dial so nicely echoing the lake surface beyond.


----------



## guber

loganhunter2009 said:


> SLGA009 is coming out soon. Same watch as the SLGA007 but different dial texture and color. More similar to Birch. Who is planning to buy it?


Not limited?


----------



## pbr87

guber said:


> Not limited?


I don't think so, sounds like a regular production model. I want a titanium case & bracelet with a grey dial and this new 5-day movement (and hopefully lume too!) 

I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## guber

pbr87 said:


> I don't think so, sounds like a regular production model. I want a titanium case & bracelet with a grey dial and this new 5-day movement (and hopefully lume too!)
> 
> I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later.


The 5 day movement is incredibly accurate. Almost HAQ.


----------



## the.vrbc

loganhunter2009 said:


> SLGA009 is coming out soon. Same watch as the SLGA007 but different dial texture and color. More similar to Birch. Who is planning to buy it?


the toned down birch seems like a bummer on cg pictures.
but could be promising in person!


----------



## SaoDavi

the.vrbc said:


> the toned down birch seems like a bummer on cg pictures.
> but could be promising in person!


All GS are bummers in their pics. The need a better photographer and a better CG artist for their promotional work.

It's awful.


----------



## SaoDavi

pbr87 said:


> I don't think so, sounds like a regular production model. I want a titanium case & bracelet with a grey dial and this new 5-day movement (and hopefully lume too!)
> 
> I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later.


Give me this with the Whirlpool dial and I'll be done.


----------



## journeyforce

A very attractive watch. It is like you are looking down at the sea from a helicopter. A much better looking watch in my mind then the white birch


----------



## Incompass

guber said:


> The 5 day movement is incredibly accurate. Almost HAQ.


Agree agree I swear their is a HAQ hidden in this thing…I get the Spring Drive but I have two other SD GS watches that are super accurate but this is ridiculous. This thing is really growing on me. At first I was a little underwhelmed when compared to my other Grand Seiko watches but the more I wear it the more I appreciate its simplicity and beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeshield25

I'm jelly of all these wrist shots


----------



## Kakemonster

GSNewbie said:


> I still have to refer to my previous post.
> GS has once again provided more precise information here.
> For the caliber 9RA2 which is in the SLGA007, applies in addition to the written that the process of the date change should also begin earliest 15 minutes before midnight and must be completed at latest 15 minutes after midnight. After all, the date change should not last longer than 30 minutes in total.
> My watch starts for e.g. at 11.35 p.m. which is out of specification.


Mine also starts prior to 1145, and finishes a couple of minutes before 12.


----------



## GSNewbie

I suspect that the default is 30 minutes maximum for the date change. In consultation with other owners, I can say that between 20 and 22 minutes is the most likely time for a complete date change.
This is a significant improvement over the old SD movement.
It's just too bad, that apparently the appropriate care was not always taken with the second specification, date change starts at 23:45 at the earliest.
I'll see how the date change switches on the new SLGA009.


----------



## MattFra22

Kakemonster said:


> Mine also starts prior to 1145, and finishes a couple of minutes before 12.


Same here.


----------



## taiman_23

Kakemonster said:


> Mine also starts prior to 1145, and finishes a couple of minutes before 12.


Same for me too.


----------



## GSNewbie

At today's date change, which by the way lasted 34 minutes, the date changed 3 minutes and thirty seconds after midnight.😳🤔
No idea what else to go by here - GS's specifications obviously don't.🤨

I will try to clarify for me how it is possible that the watch suddenly takes longer for the date change, or can not be reliably said, when the watch changes the date now and in future.

For me, an absolute nuisance, besides the fact that the watch with the caliber winds worse than the "old" caliber.
I am currently thinking about parting with the watch. 
No, this does not mean that I will sell it, the dealer will get the watch back😉


----------



## Loevhagen

My GS SBGN005 changes date instantaneously. 🙈


----------



## GSNewbie

Funny You🥳


----------



## Loevhagen

On a serious note. I love GS - but can't fathom why they can't (bother to) make a mechanical calibre that has an instant date change as e.g. Rolex watches old and new. It has nothing about robustness, as the old Rolex watches are still live and kicking and will be for decades. But - hey - it's not that of an important issue with GS, but I would still like to know exactly WHY they don't bother implementing it when everything else is down to perfection.


----------



## GSNewbie

Hey, I can only tell you that the SLGH005 has an instant date change😉.
This one is just under 8 minutes past midnight on my watch, but at least it's within spec.
Why an instant date change was not possible here with the SD caliber, I can't say. But is indeed an interesting question.
For me in the specific case is of interest, how it can come to this relatively large variance of the date change.
On my other watches, the time of the date change is almost always the same. Also with the other GS watches.
Why this is different on my SLGA007, I will try to clarify.
If GS has a comprehensible explanation, the watch remains, if not - Return to sender😬.


----------



## Loevhagen

Aha. Good to know (SLGH005). However, to avoid any misunderstanding: "Instant" as in de facto instant - or is it "Instant" as in move _much more quickly_, as GS says here: Caliber 9SA5 _ A faster date change, made possible by a new “date finger” | GS Story


----------



## GSNewbie

No, Instant is Instant. If you like I can post a small video where the date change is documented.
The date change last 1/10 Second.😎


----------



## bibbibart

I’m so happy at midnight my watches are usually back in the box. My life seems to be sooooo much easier, Colleagues


----------



## Loevhagen

bibbibart said:


> I’m so happy at midnight my watches are usually back in the box. My life seems to be sooooo much easier, Colleagues


Being a WIS means something. Ha, ha. It's an idiot savant's curse being curious. Not all people are savants, idiots nor curious.


----------



## ctang

Maybe GS engineers are the type to be in bed by 9pm so that they can be up early to document the melting morning frost on the Japanese forest grasses seen through the misty hills of someplace special, for their next dial inspiration. Thus, the slow date change never gets noticed, or corrected.


----------



## GSNewbie

bibbibart said:


> I’m so happy at midnight my watches are usually back in the box. My life seems to be sooooo much easier, Colleagues


Contentment is already important, especially if you live a simple life😬


----------



## Watchowski

I have two GS - SBGW253 and SBGM221, just took delivery of the SLGA007 yesterday and cannot seem to bond with it. It doesn't do anything for me sadly, really disappointed because the watch itself seems great but not for me 🙁


----------



## GSNewbie

That's a pity, what are the reasons?


----------



## Loevhagen

ctang said:


> Maybe GS engineers are the type to be in bed by 9pm so that they can be up early to document the melting morning frost on the Japanese forest grasses seen through the misty hills of someplace special, for their next dial inspiration. Thus, the slow date change never gets noticed, or corrected.


That is indeed plausible, however how strange that sounds by first read. 😇


----------



## Loevhagen

Watchowski said:


> I have two GS - SBGW253 and SBGM221, just took delivery of the SLGA007 yesterday and cannot seem to bond with it. It doesn't do anything for me sadly, really disappointed because the watch itself seems great but not for me 🙁


I love the dial, but cannot bond with the boring case design. Unfortunately, GS has created a new category for watches having this case design - so I will probably struggle even more in the near future regarding new releases. W&W?


----------



## Watchowski

Loevhagen said:


> I love the dial, but cannot bond with the boring case design. Unfortunately, GS has created a new category for watches having this case design - so I will probably struggle even more in the near future regarding new releases. W&W?



I think you have captured it, I am not able to figure out exactly. The dial is gorgeous but the case is just meh. The 22mm lugs make it look big maybe? I don't know it simply doesn't feel as nice as my other two GS. Could be because this is first time I am trying a GS on a bracelet.


----------



## acebruin

Watchowski said:


> I think you have captured it, I am not able to figure out exactly. The dial is gorgeous but the case is just meh. The 22mm lugs make it look big maybe? I don't know it simply doesn't feel as nice as my other two GS. Could be because this is first time I am trying a GS on a bracelet.


As an owner of both 62GS and 44GS cases on bracelets, the new series 9 bracelet fits much more nicely on my wrist. It hugs my wrist much much more.


----------



## Loevhagen

acebruin said:


> As an owner of both 62GS and 44GS cases on bracelets, the new series 9 bracelet fits much more nicely on my wrist. It hugs my wrist much much more.


As an owner of the 62GS case on a bracelet and have tried the new 9-series several times, the 62GS fits much more nicely on my wrist. It hugs my wrist much, much more.


----------



## acebruin

I guess it depends on your wrist size lol. I have a tiny wrist at 6.5 inches.



Loevhagen said:


> As an owner of the 62GS case on a bracelet and have tried the new 9-series several times, the 62GS fits much more nicely on my wrist. It hugs my wrist much, much more.


----------



## Kakemonster

GSNewbie said:


> At today's date change, which by the way lasted 34 minutes, the date changed 3 minutes and thirty seconds after midnight.😳🤔
> No idea what else to go by here - GS's specifications obviously don't.🤨
> 
> I will try to clarify for me how it is possible that the watch suddenly takes longer for the date change, or can not be reliably said, when the watch changes the date now and in future.
> 
> For me, an absolute nuisance, besides the fact that the watch with the caliber winds worse than the "old" caliber.
> I am currently thinking about parting with the watch.
> No, this does not mean that I will sell it, the dealer will get the watch back😉


I also find the winding to be far less effective than the previous spring drive movement. It feels more like a regular automatic when winding it. Takes significantly more turns to get the power reserve moving.


----------



## GSNewbie

Loevhagen said:


> Aha. Good to know (SLGH005). However, to avoid any misunderstanding: "Instant" as in de facto instant - or is it "Instant" as in move _much more quickly_, as GS says here: Caliber 9SA5 _ A faster date change, made possible by a new “date finger” | GS Story


Generously interpreted, this is also correct what it sayed.
I had already mentioned this in advance.
Too bad that it has probably not worked with some installed calibers with the promised precision.😎
As for the durability, the future will show us.😉


----------



## ctang

Kakemonster said:


> I also find the winding to be far less effective than the previous spring drove movement. It feels less tactile/tight and more like a regular automatic when winding it. Takes significantly more turns to get the power reserve moving.


This is welcome news to me. I love my snowflake except the winding aspect of it. It sounds and feels so screechy and tight it’s like nails on a chalkboard to me. I also don’t prefer how quickly the PR reaches full, but maybe I wouldn’t care if the indicator were on the back like the Lake Suwa has. If indeed the PR builds more slowly and winds more like a traditional auto, I consider these both to be improvements over the previous SD movement. To each their own though!


----------



## buggravy

Having never owned an SD previously, the feel of winding and setting the 9RA2 is easily one of my favorite things about the watch. Very tactile and purposeful feeling, without feeling resistant. Very satisfying.


----------



## GSNewbie

ctang said:


> This is welcome news to me. I love my snowflake except the winding aspect of it. It sounds and feels so screechy and tight it’s like nails on a chalkboard to me. I also don’t prefer how quickly the PR reaches full, but maybe I wouldn’t care if the indicator were on the back like the Lake Suwa has. If indeed the PR builds more slowly and winds more like a traditional auto, I consider these both to be improvements over the previous SD movement. To each their own though!


The Snowflake is a great watch.
Since it winds super quickly according to your statement an my experience with the Skyflake- same caliber -, there should really be no need to manually wind the watch. Just wear the watch😎
Also, unfortunately, you can't generalize that automatic watches wind slower.
Winding behavior varies by manufacturer, and even by caliber.

The improvements GS has been trying to make, and which are widely discussed here, are well known.
But they were obviously not implemented in every movement.
This can happen, but it shouldn't😉.
On the basis of the manufacturer parameters now communicated by me, everyone can check and compare the watch in the future according to his criteria, or simply leave it.


----------



## sidewindingroads

There would be many takers for your watch so... To each it's own 

Best GS in my opinion but that's just mine 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

sidewindingroads said:


> There would be many takers for your watch so... To each it's own
> 
> Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


maybe, yes😉


----------



## ctang

GSNewbie said:


> Also, unfortunately, you can't generalize that automatic watches wind slower.
> Winding behavior varies by manufacturer, and even by caliber.


I wasn’t saying automatic movements wind slower, I was saying in response to Kakemaster stating that the Lake Suwa winds more like a traditional auto (tactile feeling-wise) is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## GSNewbie

Hi, thanks for clarification. Because, your wrote:“If indeed the PR builds more slowly and winds more like a traditional auto.“ 
To make it clear once again. 
The new SD caliber is not slow in winding. But it winds slower than the caliber on my other two SD watches.
That, in turn, should not be expected based on GS's promises.


----------



## guber

GSNewbie said:


> Hi, thanks for clarification. Because, your wrote:“If indeed the PR builds more slowly and winds more like a traditional auto.“
> To make it clear once again.
> The new SD caliber is not slow in winding. But it winds slower than the caliber on my other two SD watches.
> That, in turn, should not be expected based on GS's promises.


SLGA007 is the best watch I have worn and is my daily driver. Hasnt deviated from atomic time. Very impressive. I love that it winds slowly, I love that it takes the time and it is a 5 day power reserve. I play tennis, water jet ski, bike ride, and swim, and the watch hasnt changed its accuracy. Cant wait to see more variations with this movement.


----------



## ctang

guber said:


> SLGA007 is the best watch I have worn and is my daily driver. Hasnt deviated from atomic time. Very impressive. I love that it winds slowly, I love that it takes the time and it is a 5 day power reserve. I play tennis, water jet ski, bike ride, and swim, and the watch hasnt changed its accuracy. Cant wait to see more variations with this movement.


This is music to my eyes.

I’ll receive mine this week and can’t wait!


----------



## lamborghini

Anyone know where there is another available? I got an offer for $10,350 but right then someone bought it in the boutique and I was left stranded!


----------



## JOHN J.

Galaxyexpress said:


> hello everybody thought i would start a new thread to share the with you all,
> 
> I was holding out for a White Birch, my Grand Seiko AD kept delaying May became September to December and then they informed March 2022 and they had a waiting list so it wasn't guaranteed! they mentioned it was due to global supply issues and high demand causing the delays.
> 
> felt terrible, but then a couple of weeks later I got a call saying they just landed a single piece of the SLGA007 and it was mine if I wanted it. So I said I would take a look the next day and drove down in morning.
> 
> well it didnt take long, took a couple of minutes of gawking at it and purchased it on the spot.
> 
> I ve seen quite a number of blue wave dials and this one easily knocks it out of the park. the wave actually look like they're in motion or they're animated with how the light bounces of the dial. Was completely mesmerizing and thought it was one of the more stunning/gorgeous Grand Seiko productions to date .
> 
> As for the rest
> I am a big fan of the White Birch redesign with the new thicker indices and chopped hour hand, it all makes the watch seem "Grander" than it used to be, moving the power bar to the back is also another big win especially with this dial. the the zaratsu is perfect and watch hugs the wrist. the bracelet I've heard is divisive as well but it was comfortable on my wrist and it didnt feel as flimsy/lythe as the previous models, I vastly prefer it to previous bracelets.
> 
> anyways here are the pics, I took them quickly and I'm no pro photographer, but I'll let you all be the judge. there is sparkle which i tried my best catch in the photos but as usual its seen better in person.
> 
> View attachment 16270979
> 
> .
> View attachment 16270982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16270990


Awesome, congrats!


----------



## guber

Another pick of this beauty.


----------



## SaoDavi

guber said:


> View attachment 16372939
> View attachment 16372940
> Another pick of this beauty.


I can see that the lake you are at isn't Lake Suwa. The blues don't match and the waves are a little different.


----------



## ctang

I finally got mine and all I can say is WOW the photos, as good as some have been, do not do this thing justice, and I haven’t even had it out in the daylight yet.

First date change started around 11:30 and was completed at 11:45, which is kind of odd. I have to admit I probably wouldn’t have paid attention were it not for the other observations on this thread.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Finally got a photo with it in sunlight









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSNewbie

ctang said:


> I finally got mine and all I can say is WOW the photos, as good as some have been, do not do this thing justice, and I haven’t even had it out in the daylight yet.
> 
> First date change started around 11:30 and was completed at 11:45, which is kind of odd. I have to admit I probably wouldn’t have paid attention were it not for the other observations on this thread.


First of all, congratulations on your new acquisition.
Yes, the SLGA007 is a real eye-catcher.
Because of the date change, you now have 5 years to decide whether you want to have it fixed under warranty.
Enjoy your watch


----------



## ctang

GSNewbie said:


> First of all, congratulations on your new acquisition.
> Yes, the SLGA007 is a real eye-catcher.
> Because of the date change, you now have 5 years to decide whether you want to have it fixed under warranty.
> Enjoy your watch


Thus far I notice that the photos all seem to make the dial more purple than it appears to the naked eye. I will admit it is very difficult to get a good photo of, so kudos to those who have posted nice ones here. 

As far as the warranty of the date change, I guess I have 8 years from now with the Amex extended warranty. I doubt I’ll care about it that long from now. Heck, it doesn’t bother me much as of now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Loevhagen

SaoDavi said:


> I can see that the lake you are at isn't Lake Suwa. The blues don't match and the waves are a little different.


Ha, ha. Someone in this thread would use that as evidence to sue GS. 🙈


----------



## lamborghini

If I have a SBGH273, does it make sense to get the SLGA007? From most pictures the dial colors looks identical in the shade.

I love my 62GS case but I feel you can never have too many blue dials. My other GS my Skyflake compliments the 273 nicely, but...

Yea I know, I just can't decide myself. Just need to make a decision and stop obsessing now. LoL

Yea I admit I called every boutique in the United States while I was supposed to be working.


----------



## Chrono Brewer

lamborghini said:


> If I have a SBGH273, does it make sense to get the SLGA007? From most pictures the dial colors looks identical in the shade.


Took the wife to see the SBGH273 and then drove home under a full moon with whispy clouds on the Vernal Equinox. Now I'm wearing the SLGA007. She and I agree: totally different scenes and both perfectly captured. And with the case sand movements so different... seize one if you can!


----------



## staplebox

I've had my 007 for a month now and it is in the running to be my favorite ever. It checks all the boxes for me -


Love the size in every dimension, even the bracelet width, the weight and the balance
The dial is awesomely unique and _clean _(prefer power on back)
The indices are chunkier than other GSs and I love their shine - no lume needed
The hands are perfect for the watch imo and sharp as a razor
I prefer that it is mostly brushed, not polished. I like that they left all the bling on the dial
5 day power reserve is nice if you rotate a lot of watches
The accuracy is unbelievable - mine is +/- 0 seconds over 4 weeks

The only minus could have been the bracelet, with its lack of any micro adjust. I am very particular about the bracelet fit and if I can't get it right the watch is near ruined for me. I lucked out and was able to get a perfect fit. I measure full links at 8mm and half links at 6mm, so there is 2mm adjust there, but it could be a problem for some.

If Grand Seiko's goals were beauty, precision and durability I'd say they definitely hit the mark on the first two and the last one is looking very promising.


----------



## chatman

lamborghini said:


> If I have a SBGH273, does it make sense to get the SLGA007? From most pictures the dial colors looks identical in the shade.
> 
> I love my 62GS case but I feel you can never have too many blue dials. My other GS my Skyflake compliments the 273 nicely, but...
> 
> Yea I know, I just can't decide myself. Just need to make a decision and stop obsessing now. LoL
> 
> Yea I admit I called every boutique in the United States while I was supposed to be working.


IMO the SLGA007 represents a much more mature and refined sort of watchmaking than the SBGH273, or anything else in the popular "Seasons" collection. I'm not saying the SBGH273 is a bad watch - it just feels immature when compared to the SLGA007. I have an SBGA413 from that collection that I love, but the SLGA007 and its 9-series stablemates so conspicuously incorporate what GS has learned from its customers and competition. The cases are thinner and better proportioned in relation to the bracelets, which themselves are more solid. The 9RA2 and 9SA5 movements are better performers and are just gorgeous to look when compared to the bland Tokyo striping of 9R65 and 9S85 movements (thought the latter occasionally came with some cool colored titanium rotors in certain LEs). The most obvious mark of maturity is GS's abandonment of that atrocious gold LE sticker on the sapphire case-back, a real head scratcher that GS has finally replaced with a very subtle frosted etching (which is absent from other 9-series models like the SLGH005). 

Up to you whether you want to get an SLGA007, but it does appear that they are increasingly difficult to obtain, and already trade for 15-20% above retail. Kind of amazing for a 2021-piece "limited" edition.


----------



## acebruin

lamborghini said:


> If I have a SBGH273, does it make sense to get the SLGA007? From most pictures the dial colors looks identical in the shade.
> 
> I love my 62GS case but I feel you can never have too many blue dials. My other GS my Skyflake compliments the 273 nicely, but...
> 
> Yea I know, I just can't decide myself. Just need to make a decision and stop obsessing now. LoL
> 
> Yea I admit I called every boutique in the United States while I was supposed to be working.


Hahaha... Have you tried putting on a series 9 case on your wrist? It would help to see one in the metal. The dial on slga007 is just incredible. And as mentioned, the tech in the new SD movement is amazing. 5 days reserve and under 12 mm! It hasn't left my wrist since I first got it almost 2 months ago...


----------



## Chrono Brewer

chatman said:


> IMO the SLGA007 represents a much more mature and refined sort of watchmaking than the SBGH273, or anything else in the popular "Seasons" collection. I'm not saying the SBGH273 is a bad watch - it just feels immature when compared to the SLGA007. I have an SBGA413 from that collection that I love, but the SLGA007 and its 9-series stablemates so conspicuously incorporate what GS has learned from its customers and competition. The cases are thinner and better proportioned in relation to the bracelets, which themselves are more solid. The 9RA2 and 9SA5 movements are better performers and are just gorgeous to look when compared to the bland Tokyo striping of 9R65 and 9S85 movements (thought the latter occasionally came with some cool colored titanium rotors in certain LEs). The most obvious mark of maturity is GS's abandonment of that atrocious gold LE sticker on the sapphire case-back, a real head scratcher that GS has finally replaced with a very subtle frosted etching (which is absent from other 9-series models like the SLGH005).
> 
> Up to you whether you want to get an SLGA007, but it does appear that they are increasingly difficult to obtain, and already trade for 15-20% above retail. Kind of amazing for a 2021-piece "limited" edition.


My thoughts exactly. I’ve held off prior GS pieces for all those reasons — everything had some odd compromise in my mind until the Lake Suwa.


----------



## lamborghini

Thank you for helping me decide.

Love my WUS buddies: @Chrono Brewer @staplebox @chatman @acebruin @MattFra22

In fact one of you WUS fam members made my dream come true and at cost, yes! The watch will be here Monday.

Can't Wait!


----------



## acebruin

lamborghini said:


> Thank you for helping me decide.
> 
> Love my WUS buddies: @Chrono Brewer @staplebox @chatman @acebruin @MattFra22
> 
> In fact one of you WUS fam members made my dream come true and at cost, yes! The watch will be here Monday.
> 
> Can't Wait!


Congrats on the find!


----------



## ctang

lamborghini said:


> Thank you for helping me decide.
> 
> Love my WUS buddies: @Chrono Brewer @staplebox @chatman @acebruin @MattFra22
> 
> In fact one of you WUS fam members made my dream come true and at cost, yes! The watch will be here Monday.
> 
> Can't Wait!


Very happy for you! There is quite a bit of hype around the 007 but once I received mine and experienced it in the metal, it exceeded all my expectations. Been wearing it about 9 days and it’s still +/- 0, which crazy as it sounds, is to be expected!


----------



## chatman

lamborghini said:


> Thank you for helping me decide.
> 
> Love my WUS buddies: @Chrono Brewer @staplebox @chatman @acebruin @MattFra22
> 
> In fact one of you WUS fam members made my dream come true and at cost, yes! The watch will be here Monday.
> 
> Can't Wait!


 Awesome! Congratulations! I think you'll be very happy with the choice.


----------



## chatman

ctang said:


> Very happy for you! There is quite a bit of hype around the 007 but once I received mine and experienced it in the metal, it exceeded all my expectations. Been wearing it about 9 days and it’s still +/- 0, which crazy as it sounds, is to be expected!


It'll be off by about the same amount a month from now, which is about how long I've been wearing it. It is ludicrously accurate.


----------



## taiman_23

ctang said:


> Very happy for you! There is quite a bit of hype around the 007 but once I received mine and experienced it in the metal, it exceeded all my expectations. Been wearing it about 9 days and it’s still +/- 0, which crazy as it sounds, is to be expected!


Mine is going on ~ 30 days and only ~ 1 to 2 second deviation.


----------



## chatman

ctang said:


> Very happy for you! There is quite a bit of hype around the 007 but once I received mine and experienced it in the metal, it exceeded all my expectations. Been wearing it about 9 days and it’s still +/- 0, which crazy as it sounds, is to be expected!


Ditto. I felt like I was initially a bit swept up by the hype, and hadn't planned to buy this at first. But when I started wearing it, I realized that the SLGA007 made me like all my other GS watches just a little bit less (except the SBGH269, which still has the red-dial, green-rotor fireworks in a 44GS case). I now want everything with one of the two new movements - 9RA2 or 9SA5.


----------



## lamborghini

Wow what an amazing watch!!! I am in love with it and am hoping my other watches will still get some wrist time lol.


----------



## acebruin

How does it feel on the wrist bro? Compared to the 62GS case?


----------



## lamborghini

acebruin said:


> How does it feel on the wrist bro? Compared to the 62GS case?


Great man, now I understand what everyone was talking about. The case-back on the 62GS case sits much taller vs the flat case-back of the new Evolution 9. It literally hugs your wrist. Very impressive! I love when companies make such giant strides and progress in their design. Feels and looks like the modern case they were setting out to create. GS is the shiiiizzzz.


----------



## guber

You will love the incredible accuracy too.


----------



## acebruin

lamborghini said:


> Great man, now I understand what everyone was talking about. The case-back on the 62GS case sits much taller vs the flat case-back of the new Evolution 9. It literally hugs your wrist. Very impressive! I love when companies make such giant strides and progress in their design. Feels and looks like the modern case they were setting out to create. GS is the shiiiizzzz.


Right? It fits like a glove! 5 days power reserve, for under 12 mm. Plus the accuracy is insane! All that tech, incredible value... It hasn't left my wrist for over 2 months now. 😂


----------



## yellowfury

decided to ask my AD about this but not expecting much. the SA got me the pink cherry blossom when it was super hot so maybe it will come through but if it doesn't at least it won't be too upsetting (hopefully).


----------



## ctang

yellowfury said:


> decided to ask my AD about this but not expecting much. the SA got me the pink cherry blossom when it was super hot so maybe it will come through but if it doesn't at least it won't be too upsetting (hopefully).


You could also try the boutique online directly. You never know where one might have slipped through the cracks unspoken for.


----------



## chatman

lamborghini said:


> Great man, now I understand what everyone was talking about. The case-back on the 62GS case sits much taller vs the flat case-back of the new Evolution 9. It literally hugs your wrist. Very impressive! I love when companies make such giant strides and progress in their design. Feels and looks like the modern case they were setting out to create. GS is the shiiiizzzz.


Congratulations on getting one! It's still my favorite piece to wear as of now, and it still hasn't lost even one second. Really insane.

Another feature about this piece that has really been growing on me of late is the bezel. It's a flat and brushed on top but is nonetheless very reflective. Meanwhile the sharp edge between the brushed top and polished edge treatment pays homage to other great watch bezels (e.g., Royal Oak or Nautilus) while framing the rippling iridescent blues of the dial just perfectly. The more I study this piece the more I find to like. My wife didn't initially love it but even she's beginning to find little Easter eggs like this, and enjoying them immensely.

The two things I would change - a white-on-black date window and a pointy hour hand. But hey, we can't have everything.


----------



## loganhunter2009

acebruin said:


> Right? It fits like a glove! 5 days power reserve, for under 12 mm. Plus the accuracy is insane! All that tech, incredible value... It hasn't left my wrist for over 2 months now. 😂


You sleep with it on? Now that's dedication.


----------



## En_Nissen

chatman said:


> ...
> The two things I would change - a white-on-black date window and a pointy hour hand. But hey, we can't have everything.


I still can't fathom why GS continues to insist on not colour matching date windows to their dials. After all, they make their own date wheels, so it must either be a cost cutting measure of a deliberate design decision, neither of which make sense to me, especially considering all their talk of "grammar of design", balance, attention to detail, etc.

It's a real shame, and one of the major reasons I can't quite get along with anything but white dials from GS.

Still a beautiful watch though!


----------



## ronenash

lamborghini said:


> Wow what an amazing watch!!! I am in love with it and am hoping my other watches will still get some wrist time lol.
> 
> View attachment 16409979
> 
> View attachment 16409980
> 
> View attachment 16409981
> 
> View attachment 16409976
> 
> View attachment 16409974
> 
> View attachment 16409977
> 
> View attachment 16409978
> 
> View attachment 16409975


You have good taste my friend. In cars and in watches!


----------



## lamborghini

chatman said:


> Congratulations on getting one! It's still my favorite piece to wear as of now, and it still hasn't lost even one second. Really insane.
> 
> Another feature about this piece that has really been growing on me of late is the bezel. It's a flat and brushed on top but is nonetheless very reflective. Meanwhile the sharp edge between the brushed top and polished edge treatment pays homage to other great watch bezels (e.g., Royal Oak or Nautilus) while framing the rippling iridescent blues of the dial just perfectly. The more I study this piece the more I find to like. My wife didn't initially love it but even she's beginning to find little Easter eggs like this, and enjoying them immensely.
> 
> The two things I would change - a white-on-black date window and a pointy hour hand. But hey, we can't have everything.


Thank you! I agree, I love the bezel on this watch as well and the increase of brushed surfaces compared to to Zaratsu on this case really makes it something unique. I appreciate the polished edge much more with the mix of the brushed surfaces. I kind of wish the bracelet had the polished center links like on my Shubun. The power-reserve never really bothered me, I felt like it was kind of like the spring-drive signature, but the dial does look crazy nice without it…especially with this special dial. I really like the new hour and minute hands too, I thought the sliced edge and thickness of the hour hand would bother me but I actually feel it is much easier to get a quick time reading. Lastly, I wish they used the same rotor as the 9SA5, its so purdy! 

I feel lucky to have got my hands on one, so happy with it!


----------



## lamborghini

ronenash said:


> You have good taste my friend. In cars and in watches!


Thank you Sir!

Hahaha the finer things in life for me! Cars, Cooking, Aquariums, House Music, Wine and Watches….and my wifey lol…make my world go round.


----------



## remkow

En_Nissen said:


> I still can't fathom why GS continues to insist on not colour matching date windows to their dials. After all, they make their own date wheels, so it must either be a cost cutting measure of a deliberate design decision, neither of which make sense to me, especially considering all their talk of "grammar of design", balance, attention to detail, etc.
> 
> It's a real shame, and one of the major reasons I can't quite get along with anything but white dials from GS.
> 
> Still a beautiful watch though!


Not sure I agree- a black on white date wheel makes for easy and instant legibility. Look at the arguably most famous date watch of all-time; the DJ- which is still sold today with a white date wheel.

Looking at the beautiful wave pattern and deep rich dial of the Suwa- no printed blue colour will match the dial, and a blue which doesn't quite match the blue of the dial would be infinitely more annoying to me. I think the GS crew know what they are doing on this point- long live the black on white date window with the beautifully integrated frame!


----------



## lamborghini




----------



## ctang

@yellowfury was looking for one


----------



## yellowfury

ctang said:


> @yellowfury was looking for one


thanks for the shoutout. I can’t hop on it right now due to not saving up for it yet but hopefully someone else on WUS can get in.


----------



## SaoDavi

lamborghini said:


> If anyone is still looking for one please let me know. I stumbled up on another one.


First, I need to stumble on $10,000.


----------



## changsterSF

lamborghini said:


> If anyone is still looking for one please let me know. I stumbled up on another one.


Is the SLGA007 still available? I am interested. thanks


----------



## Jason Parry

I'm looking for an SBGK005, let me know if it's still available. Thank you!


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Jason Parry said:


> I'm looking for an SBGK005, let me know if it's still available. Thank you!


I don’t think this thread will get you the response desired. Try WatchRecon.com, which is a watch classified crawler and metasearch. And bro…










First post nearly 11 years after registering? You exercise some serious restraint.


----------



## ctang

Chrono Brewer said:


> First post nearly 11 years after registering? You exercise some serious restraint.


I think for that reason alone we should all pitch in and help him find the watch he’s after lol


----------



## Chrono Brewer

Jason Parry said:


> I'm looking for an SBGK005, let me know if it's still available. Thank you!





ctang said:


> I think for that reason alone we should all pitch in and help him find the watch he’s after lol


Agreed. Either WatchRecon or Chrono24 are safe bets. Here are a few on Chrono24 now.


----------



## buggravy

I saw a post on IG yesterday saying that only 60 of the 2021 SLGA007s were allocated to the U.S. I have trouble believing it was that few, and would have assumed it was 25ish% of the total that came here. Were/are these actual distribution numbers public?


----------



## ctang

buggravy said:


> I saw a post on IG yesterday saying that only 60 of the 2021 SLGA007s were allocated to the U.S. I have trouble believing it was that few, and would have assumed it was 25ish% of the total that came here. Were/are these actual distribution numbers public?


I saw that same stat in a sale posting for one. I’m curious to know where this comes from as well, 60 seems like very few to land in the US.


----------



## WastedYears

Sounds like someone is trying to justify their high asking price


----------



## chatman

buggravy said:


> I saw a post on IG yesterday saying that only 60 of the 2021 SLGA007s were allocated to the U.S. I have trouble believing it was that few, and would have assumed it was 25ish% of the total that came here. Were/are these actual distribution numbers public?


Seems unlikely. I know 2 people in the LA area that got one, I got one, and I also know two shops (the GS boutique and Westime) that each had at least two pieces that I didn't buy. Anecdotal of course, and it could be that these 7 or so pieces I'm aware of were ~10% of the total U.S. allocation, but I'd be very surprised if the U.S. only saw 60 of a 2021-piece LE.


----------



## staplebox

Just posting this up in case it helps others with this, or a similar Series 9, watch bracelet. I had the perfect bracelet fit until the weather started getting warm and I need 2 more mms. Unfortunately, I got my perfect fit with all the 1/2 links out so I couldn't just swap a full link for a half link. I measure full links at 8mm and 1/2 links at 6mm.

I called GS and ordered a third 1/2 link for $100 and swapped 3 half links for two full links to add 2mm. If I can trust my math, I should be able to go 2mm in any direction now. If GS isn't going to include micro-adjust in their bracelets I think they should include a third half link.


----------



## lamborghini

taiman_23 said:


> Mine is going on ~ 30 days and only ~ 1 to 2 second deviation.


@ctang @taiman_23 

Newbie question here but when you talk about deviation how are you guys measuring that +/1 second count?

What is the process or app/supplies used?


----------



## staplebox

lamborghini said:


> @ctang @taiman_23
> 
> Newbie question here but when you talk about deviation how are you guys measuring that +/1 second count?
> 
> What is the process or app/supplies used?


I just set the watch exactly to a reference time, like NIST, my phone, or my Multiband G-Shock and then check it over time. I have a Timegrapher but it doesn't work with the Spring Drive movement.


----------



## Euron Greyjoy

lamborghini said:


> @ctang @taiman_23
> 
> Newbie question here but when you talk about deviation how are you guys measuring that +/1 second count?
> 
> What is the process or app/supplies used?



I set the watch using time.is and check after exactly 24 hours.

The android app "watch accuracy meter" works surprisingly well too but the dev hasn't updated it in a while so it doesn't work with Android 12.


----------



## DCWatchCollector

Galaxyexpress said:


> hello everybody thought i would start a new thread to share the with you all,
> 
> I was holding out for a White Birch, my Grand Seiko AD kept delaying May became September to December and then they informed March 2022 and they had a waiting list so it wasn't guaranteed! they mentioned it was due to global supply issues and high demand causing the delays.
> 
> felt terrible, but then a couple of weeks later I got a call saying they just landed a single piece of the SLGA007 and it was mine if I wanted it. So I said I would take a look the next day and drove down in morning.
> 
> well it didnt take long, took a couple of minutes of gawking at it and purchased it on the spot.
> 
> I ve seen quite a number of blue wave dials and this one easily knocks it out of the park. the wave actually look like they're in motion or they're animated with how the light bounces of the dial. Was completely mesmerizing and thought it was one of the more stunning/gorgeous Grand Seiko productions to date .
> 
> As for the rest
> I am a big fan of the White Birch redesign with the new thicker indices and chopped hour hand, it all makes the watch seem "Grander" than it used to be, moving the power bar to the back is also another big win especially with this dial. the the zaratsu is perfect and watch hugs the wrist. the bracelet I've heard is divisive as well but it was comfortable on my wrist and it didnt feel as flimsy/lythe as the previous models, I vastly prefer it to previous bracelets.
> 
> anyways here are the pics, I took them quickly and I'm no pro photographer, but I'll let you all be the judge. there is sparkle which i tried my best catch in the photos but as usual its seen better in person.
> 
> View attachment 16270979
> 
> .
> View attachment 16270982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16270990


Congrats! That dial and movement are incredible.


----------

